# [Sponsored] Project: Steampunk'd TJ11



## Bit_reaper

I thought there already was a build log for this build







-->http://www.overclock.net/t/1291681/steampunk-lighting-and-painting-for-my-next-mod-steampunkd-tj11/20 But I guess that was just for the led Tube mod. Anyway. This looks like a really cool mod so I'm subbing


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> I thought there already was a build log for this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -->http://www.overclock.net/t/1291681/steampunk-lighting-and-painting-for-my-next-mod-steampunkd-tj11/20 But I guess that was just for the led Tube mod. Anyway. This looks like a really cool mod so I'm subbing


That was testing. This is the real thing. Posting more tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Subbed ...

Gonna be good


----------



## kubed_zero

Awesomeness!


----------



## Bonkers

Subbed.


----------



## Moebieus

Subbed, can't wait to see how amazing this is!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Subbed ...
> 
> Gonna be good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> Awesomeness!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Subbed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moebieus*
> 
> Subbed, can't wait to see how amazing this is!


Thanks for watching guys. Another update on its way today!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Goooood....GoOOOod.......


----------



## Fuganater

Since testing is over its time to start on the case.










Its actually a good thing I'm modding this case because I got it used for pretty cheap. You would never get a good looking build out of this beatup case unless you paint/modify it. There are several screws missing, HDD bays missing and the front bezel was bent. I was able to fix the front bezel mostly and I ordered lots of new screws.

First thing to do is remove all of the buttons, connectors and cables.









Remove the mobo try and fans. I was going to not use the fans but I decided to make a midplate to hide them and that has cutouts for the fans. There will also be some Bitspower passthrough fittings for the tubing.









5.25" bays gone and mobo tray rails are out.









And here it is in pieces.









The first thing to do before you paint is get a nice coat of primer on the parts.









Next I started painting all the parts with the Iron base coat. This actually has iron particles in it which react with the Rust paint.









All the small bits.









And the large ones.









Next is the Rust paint. Its actually not paint. Its a chemical which looks more like blue water but you get the picture.









Just after 1 coat you can see it starting to work.













































2-3 coats


















5ish coats


















And the first coat on the 5.25" bays









It starts the reaction only after maybe 5 minutes after being applied.









Lastly I'll leave you with some of my grill plans. I have a friend who does my laser cutting and he will do up a sick CAD drawing for me and I'll share it with all of you.

I'm going to install the 50mm fan on the motherboard so I need a grill to make it look nice. Also since I am keeping the internal 180mm fans I have to keep the side panel vents. I want to dress them up some otherwise they just look funny.








His will obviously look better than what I can draw









Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

You should buy a bunch of junk antique mechanical clocks and use the gears etc. to drive a large rusted fan in the side of the case.


----------



## kubed_zero

Does the rust paint stuff leave residue on your fingers if you rub it?


----------



## benben84

Im not a fan of steampunk but man this should be sweet! I'm already loving the rust coating. This also kinda reminds of the fad of Honda guys acid dipping their hoods and letting them rust haha.


----------



## derickwm

I'm in love. Excellent work Fuga. I'm pretty jelly I didn't think of this first


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> You should buy a bunch of junk antique mechanical clocks and use the gears etc. to drive a large rusted fan in the side of the case.


Thats a good idea. All of the fans will be aged and I need to figure out what to do with the front of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> Does the rust paint stuff leave residue on your fingers if you rub it?


Yes it does rub off some. I will probably have to clear coat everything but I need to test first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Im not a fan of steampunk but man this should be sweet! I'm already loving the rust coating. This also kinda reminds of the fad of Honda guys acid dipping their hoods and letting them rust haha.


Interesting fad... I'm glad you like it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm in love. Excellent work Fuga. I'm pretty jelly I didn't think of this first


Oh silly, you can still do it. I'm sure it will turn out better than mine.


----------



## derickwm

Lol I doubt it. I don't have a nice set of tools and the space like you do









I'm tempted to do a TJ07 though.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I doubt it. I don't have a nice set of tools and the space like you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to do a TJ07 though.


do eet! also happy 7k posts


----------



## derickwm

Motherofgod.jpg

I spend way too much time on here. I don't even get paid









Now to choose what motherboard...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Motherofgod.jpg
> I spend way too much time on here. I don't even get paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to choose what motherboard...


go with something blue, a blue/black TJ07 would look awesome. or, you can do something like murderbox, a X79-UP4 would blend in very well


----------



## derickwm

Let's stay on topic here, this isn't my build log


----------



## boxwunder13

New to building computers. This whole steampunk thing is interesting and awesome. Your build looks awesome, I can't wait to see it come together. That rust paint is a trip as well.

sub'd.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lol I doubt it. I don't have a nice set of tools and the space like you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to do a TJ07 though.


Nice tools and space? I have a 2 bedroom apt, small deck and all my tools are pretty cheap lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxwunder13*
> 
> New to building computers. This whole steampunk thing is interesting and awesome. Your build looks awesome, I can't wait to see it come together. That rust paint is a trip as well.
> 
> sub'd.


Thanks!


----------



## Fuganater

I'm super siked to announce that Performance-PCs.com is sponsoring me with some gear.










Now for the unexpected results. I needed to put a clear coat on the rust because it would rub off just like real rust. In doing so the color of the rust went from a orange/red/brown to more of a dark brown. I actually like this color because it looks more like leather. Let me know what you guys think.

Mid plate with clear on it and the mobo tray under it.


















I liked it so I keep putting clear coat on the rest of the parts. Here is the mobo tray painted and assembled.









Still has a rust look to it.









And compared to the PSU bracket.









So while I was painting the rest of the parts I decided to start modding the "Thermal Armor" of the mobo.










Tape applied









And marked









And here are the final results. Not sure I'm going to keep the skinny piece between the MOS block and the CPU, it isn't perfectly straight and looks in like its in the way of the design. Not sure yet what I will do.





































Not sure how I will paint it but here are a few things I figured out recently.

I'm going to paint all the water blocks gold!
I will paint the 2 ribbed parts of the exterior gold.
The front bezel, back side of the case and side panels will have wood grain vinyl applied.
The Thermal Armor will either be rusted, wood grain or covered in leather!
GPU back plates will be the same as the Thermal Armor.

Things I have ordered:
50mm fan for mobo
EX360 rad
EX240 rad
2x BP MCP655 mod kits
Silverstone Slim DVD Drive bay
Acrylic

Things I need to order
BP Dual D5 Pump top
more Turbine Master fans
EK Uni Brackets for RES
250 Res

Questions, Comments and Recommendations are welcome!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## dominiccaswell

Sub 

looking really good! keep going!


----------



## Johnsen

My god this is gonna be great!


----------



## Scribe

Subbed for sure!


----------



## deafboy

Not really into steampunk but very interested to see this progress. Looks interesting.


----------



## daytimerat

I don't know if nixie tubes would fit in with the build as well as vacuum tubes do but this would be pretty cool anyway









Great build btw!









http://lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_FC10


----------



## .theMetal

Looks good so far, I must watch.


----------



## eskamobob1

looks awsome so far! sub'd


----------



## rrims

Sub'd! Great build so far!


----------



## GoodInk

Looks really good


----------



## Bloitz

I like rust, subbed


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm curious to how this will turn out.
Subbed


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominiccaswell*
> 
> Sub
> 
> looking really good! keep going!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnsen*
> 
> My god this is gonna be great!


I hope so!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scribe*
> 
> Subbed for sure!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not really into steampunk but very interested to see this progress. Looks interesting.


Well thanks for watching!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daytimerat*
> 
> I don't know if nixie tubes would fit in with the build as well as vacuum tubes do but this would be pretty cool anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_FC10


I'll hopefully get the FC10 either through sponsorship or I'll just buy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Looks good so far, I must watch.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> looks awsome so far! sub'd


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Sub'd! Great build so far!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Looks really good


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> I like rust, subbed


Me too! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm curious to how this will turn out.
> Subbed


Thanks!

Thanks to everyone for your subs and comments! I'll have another good update later this week.


----------



## Semiregular

Oh, this is going to be fancy, i love steampunk themed builds


----------



## CiBi

subbed! this looks very promising Fuganater


----------



## PCModderMike

This is really cool Fuga, your EX480 brought me here







Can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, great ideas over here


----------



## Hanoverfist

Subbed.. This is a Really Unique Idea.. Fantastic So Far..


----------



## Disturbed117

Looking awesome. Subbed.


----------



## Simplynicko

interesting.


----------



## exnihilo

Subbed! Great start!

cg


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semiregular*
> 
> Oh, this is going to be fancy, i love steampunk themed builds


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> subbed! this looks very promising Fuganater


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This is really cool Fuga, your EX480 brought me here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see more updates.


EX480 will be in the next update








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wow, great ideas over here


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Subbed.. This is a Really Unique Idea.. Fantastic So Far..


Thanks! I wanted to do something a bit different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Looking awesome. Subbed.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> interesting.


Thanks?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exnihilo*
> 
> Subbed! Great start!
> 
> cg


Thanks!

Thanks again to everyone for your subs. I'll posting another update today!


----------



## Fuganater

I have been debating on weather or not I would paint the radiators or not for a while now. Here is what the unpainted rad looks like with the fans and painted grills.




























I didn't like the look so I decided to give the rad a make over.





































I'm glad the letters are still legible.










With the fan grills on. These outside ones are just for looks and to protect the fins.



















Fans attached.










Black fan grills on the inside fans. I was debating on painting the fans and inside grills but it would be a waste. By not painting them I can easily replace them and not worry about having to repaint them at a later time.










Got my MDPC-X sleeving in. I have no idea what the combo will be yet but I have lots of time to think about it.










The Yellow LEDs finally came in along with the 47 Ohm resistors for them.










I pulled one out right away and started testing with the vacuum tubes.





































I know they still look a little bit orange in the photos but they are a really nice amber yellow in person. They will look great with the other LED strips I have.

Now for a bit of sponsor news. I was talking to Bitspower several months ago and all of a sudden, they stopped replying to me. Well just a few days ago they finally wrote back and we are in talks again for parts. I hope to get all my fittings and the pump top from them.

I also finally got EK to bite. I started talking shop with them. Not sure all what they will be providing but I'm hoping for at least GPU blocks since PPCs took care of my radiators.

What's coming next?

I'm going to finish modding the "thermal armor" on the mobo this weekend. I want to get a nice clean fit.

I ordered a few sheets of aluminium to make a sturdy midplate. (There will probably be acrylic on top of it. I have not decided yet)

I need to do more research into "wood veneer". Someone suggested that instead of using vinyl to give the case a more natural look. After looking at the prices, its not much more than the vinyl so I'm thinking hard about it. Here are 2 that I am looking at.

This one is already finished.
http://www.veneersupplies.com/products/Paper-Backed-Teak-Veneer-Quartersawn-4-x-8.html

This one requires a finish.
http://wiusa.com/curvwood/Library-Files/teak__flat_cut.htm

That's it for today. Hopefully I can get some more done this weekend since its a long weekend but there isn't much left to do on the inside. I need to decide/figure out the veneer situation so I can get the outside done. Oh and I'm waiting for gold paint to arrive. Once I get that I can do the water blocks and some of the case exterior.

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## Citra

Seems like OCN unsub'd me. Resub'd.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Subbed!

I love this type of builds.


----------



## Badwrench

Awesome to see a "rusted" aluminum case









Make sure you get some tarnished brass in there - maybe the mid-plate?

Great looking build so far. Love how the radiator turned out. May I suggest this for the fan frames?


----------



## CiBi

Awesome!!!! and i love your avi Fuganator


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Looking extremely good ... ... The rust is really striking ...


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Seems like OCN unsub'd me. Resub'd.


Lame! Thanks for the resub
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> I love this type of builds.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Awesome to see a "rusted" aluminum case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you get some tarnished brass in there - maybe the mid-plate?
> 
> Great looking build so far. Love how the radiator turned out. May I suggest this for the fan frames?


Thanks. I wanted it to be a bit unique. I'm going to use aluminum for the midplate and paint it like the rest of the interor... I think







.

Here is the paint I bought for the blocks: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BZX3H6/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00 Not sure if I will even use it but I got it to try out. I'll look into that paint you recommended too. Thanks!

I don't think I'm going to paint the fans because I don't want to have to repaint them when I have to replace them... but IDK yet. I may change my mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Awesome!!!! and i love your avi Fuganator


Haha thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Looking extremely good ... ... The rust is really striking ...


Thanks!


----------



## Jimbags

awesome looks sweet cant wait to see it finished subed!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Awesome to see a "rusted" aluminum case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you get some tarnished brass in there - maybe the mid-plate?
> 
> Great looking build so far. Love how the radiator turned out. May I suggest this for the fan frames?


Ok... that paint is WICKED EXENSIVE for spray paint. I can't find it cheaper than like $17 for free shipping and another page has small cans for $5 a can but $10 shipping -.- I do really like the look though... hmm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> awesome looks sweet cant wait to see it finished subed!


Thanks bud


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Ok... that paint is WICKED EXENSIVE for spray paint. I can't find it cheaper than like $17 for free shipping and another page has small cans for $5 a can but $10 shipping -.- I do really like the look though... hmm.
> Thanks bud


Where are you located? They have it at my local Home Depot.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Ok... that paint is WICKED EXENSIVE for spray paint. I can't find it cheaper than like $17 for free shipping and another page has small cans for $5 a can but $10 shipping -.- I do really like the look though... hmm.
> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you located? They have it at my local Home Depot.
Click to expand...

I'm posted in Africa right now so all I have is what I can find online. I'll have to email my parents (in Pittsburgh) and have them look around for me.


----------



## Lisjak

This build is gonna be epic! You, sir, have truly inspired me. Keep up the great work


----------



## kagesama

yea im subbing


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> This build is gonna be epic! You, sir, have truly inspired me. Keep up the great work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagesama*
> 
> yea im subbing


Thanks!


----------



## Fuganater

Performance-PCs.com will go down as the fastest company to ship sponsor gear ever! I placed my order and got it not even a week later.

Here is the gear!










XSPC EX360 Multi Port and EX240 Multi Port



















I like these rads because they have such a high FPI.










6 ports on each rad!










Up next is 2 Bitspower D5/655 mod kits



















Installed on the stock pump tops. Temporary setup because I will be using a Bitspower Dual D5/655 pump top in the mod.



















Finally the Silverstone Slim ODD and SSD/HDD bay. I really like this because I can fit my Slim ODD and up to 4 SSD/2.5" HDDs in it.




























Thats all from them. More modding in the next update.

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## ivanlabrie

Lookin great!









So jelly...want moar updates


----------



## Scribe

Just wondering on this. What kind of coolant are you going to use in this build? If you are using clear tubing might I suggest something like Mayhems Pastel Brown Rust. That color I think would go great with what you're doing with the paint job


----------



## Grim01

Copper Water Blocks, with Copper Tubes Bent into the angles and ports ?
i think it would look beast as









just my


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grim01*
> 
> Copper Water Blocks, with Copper Tubes Bent into the angles and ports ?
> i think it would look beast as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my


I think this is the way to go. Plastic tubing makes it look "modern".


----------



## Grim01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I think this is the way to go. Plastic tubing makes it look "modern".


yeah that was my thought tubes look to modern D:
pipes would look killer


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grim01*
> 
> Copper Water Blocks, with Copper Tubes Bent into the angles and ports ?
> i think it would look beast as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my


+1, great idea. And brass fittings? I am talking brass without color, just brass color.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Lookin great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jelly...want moar updates


Thanks. Another update soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scribe*
> 
> Just wondering on this. What kind of coolant are you going to use in this build? If you are using clear tubing might I suggest something like Mayhems Pastel Brown Rust. That color I think would go great with what you're doing with the paint job


That was the coolant I was planing on using with Durelene tubing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grim01*
> 
> Copper Water Blocks, with Copper Tubes Bent into the angles and ports ?
> i think it would look beast as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I think this is the way to go. Plastic tubing makes it look "modern".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grim01*
> 
> yeah that was my thought tubes look to modern D:
> pipes would look killer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> +1, great idea. And brass fittings? I am talking brass without color, just brass color.


You all are right but it comes down to money. I can only get copper tubing in 10 meter spools which is almost $200 USD. Also Bitspower does not make the SLI link fittings in Bronze Age which is what matches the mod perfectly. I'm going to use clear Durelene tubing and Mayhems Pastel coolant for now. If I get the money, maybe next year, I will consider going back and doing copper tubing with the SLI links. I will have to strip and paint the finttings which is kinda tough because of their size.

The water blocks are going to be painted gold to match some accents in the case.

If anyone is willing to donate towards the tubing then you are more than welcome to PM me. Otherwise... it will have to wait till next year some time. Also I'm moving in December so I'm on a time crunch to get this done.


----------



## derickwm

FC10 is back in stock at Xoxide








http://www.xoxide.com/lamptron-fc10steampunk-fancontroller.html


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> FC10 is back in stock at Xoxide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xoxide.com/lamptron-fc10steampunk-fancontroller.html










Thanks! I eamiled my Lamptron rep back again and asked him to hurry up and decide if he is going to sponsor me or not. If he doesn't then I'll just buy it.


----------



## derickwm

I think I'm coming up on 3 months now since Lamptron said they'd sponsor me an FC10


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I think I'm coming up on 3 months now since Lamptron said they'd sponsor me an FC10


Oh its only been a few days since I heard from Maurizio.


----------



## derickwm

I've had contact with them every so often, just no FC10 that was supposedly shipped out a looong time ago


----------



## ktester

this is looking good


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I've had contact with them every so often, just no FC10 that was supposedly shipped out a looong time ago


Email him again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> this is looking good


Thanks!


----------



## Fuganater

Now I need your opinion! I got 3 different types of Leather fabric and I'm not sure which one to use. I'm going to post a few pictures of each and I'd like to hear what you have to say!

Option 1:

On the door










Close up










On the mobo



















Option 2:

On the door










Close up










On the mobo



















Option 3:

On the door










Close up










On the mobo



















Please leave your feedback! I really want to know what you guys thing. The leather will cover the door panels, the front bezel and the motherboard's "thermal armor". Hope to hear from you guys!!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Now I need your opinion! I got 3 different types of Leather fabric and I'm not sure which one to use. I'm going to post a few pictures of each and I'd like to hear what you have to say!
> Option 1:
> On the door
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option 2:
> On the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option 3:
> On the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please leave your feedback! I really want to know what you guys thing. The leather will cover the door panels, the front bezel and the motherboard's "thermal armor". Hope to hear from you guys!!
> Cheers till next time,
> Fuga


I love the idea of leather! completely unique, I really honestly couldn't imagine this ever being done. I vote give it a shot, 2 is my favorite.


----------



## K4IKEN

I personally like option 1 because its so subtle. I feel like 2&3 stand out too much and will take away from some of the cohesiveness of the mod so far. With the rust paint and possible wood veneering you want something subtle so it doesn't clash with all of the other awesome things you have going on already. Just my opinion of course.

And subbin disssss.. Looks great!


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Now I need your opinion! I got 3 different types of Leather fabric and I'm not sure which one to use. I'm going to post a few pictures of each and I'd like to hear what you have to say!
> Option 1:
> On the door
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option 2:
> On the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option 3:
> On the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please leave your feedback! I really want to know what you guys thing. The leather will cover the door panels, the front bezel and the motherboard's "thermal armor". Hope to hear from you guys!!
> Cheers till next time,
> Fuga


I like option 3 the best. I think the more worn look fits the rust though option 1 is also nice. Out of curiosity what are you going to do with the edges of the leather? Stitching would look absolutely sick but is a *lot* of work so perhaps some sort of edge trim piece is the way to go.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*My best option is 1* but option 3 looks nice too,

But I wouldnt go with option 2


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I personally like option 1 because its so subtle. I feel like 2&3 stand out too much and will take away from some of the cohesiveness of the mod so far. With the rust paint and possible wood veneering you want something subtle so it doesn't clash with all of the other awesome things you have going on already. Just my opinion of course.
> And subbin disssss.. Looks great!


^^I'm with him on this.


----------



## GoodInk

I like one


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Definitely option 1 ... it has a nice texture but isn't overwhelming ...


----------



## meeps

Option 1! It's very tasteful


----------



## lurker2501

Subbed.


----------



## jackofhearts495

Option 1 -- very subtle but still very appealing.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Now I need your opinion! I got 3 different types of Leather fabric and I'm not sure which one to use. I'm going to post a few pictures of each and I'd like to hear what you have to say!
> Option 1:
> On the door
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> Please leave your feedback! I really want to know what you guys thing. The leather will cover the door panels, the front bezel and the motherboard's "thermal armor". Hope to hear from you guys!!
> Cheers till next time,
> Fuga


I think option 1 would be best







Also, I love those multiport XSPC rads


----------



## Lisjak

I would go with 1.


----------



## Alan1187

1 or 3. 2 would just looks like it belongs on a basketball or football lol.


----------



## ahriman

Option 3, no doubt. If not, option 1. 2 is out of the question -- looks like it belongs in a 1970s sedan....


----------



## Rickles

subbed and I also like option 1.


----------



## Snowmen

In my opinion, option 1 for sure! The other two aren't "subtle" enough in my opinion.


----------



## you1000000

Subbed for sure, this mod is looking stunning. Also option 1 for the leather.


----------



## Scribe

I'm thinking option 1


----------



## Moebieus

I like Option 1 so much more than 2 and 3, one seems more the Steampunk style, option two seems very Texas ranch style, and three seems like someone trying to make a statement with some crazy pants haha


----------



## Citra

I gotta say 1.


----------



## Gelfling

Subbed! And 1!


----------



## Badwrench

Option 1 or 3 for sure.


----------



## dutchgenius

subbed, lurking, and option 3.

cheers


----------



## Fuganater

OMG COMMENT OVERLOAD!!







I feel so loved lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I like option 3 the best. I think the more worn look fits the rust though option 1 is also nice. Out of curiosity what are you going to do with the edges of the leather? Stitching would look absolutely sick but is a *lot* of work so perhaps some sort of edge trim piece is the way to go.


I have no way to stitch it so I'll try to wrap it as best I can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *My best option is 1* but option 3 looks nice too,
> 
> But I wouldnt go with option 2


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I personally like option 1 because its so subtle. I feel like 2&3 stand out too much and will take away from some of the cohesiveness of the mod so far. With the rust paint and possible wood veneering you want something subtle so it doesn't clash with all of the other awesome things you have going on already. Just my opinion of course.
> And subbin disssss.. Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^I'm with him on this.
Click to expand...

Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I like one


Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Definitely option 1 ... it has a nice texture but isn't overwhelming ...


That's what I was thinking. Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> Option 1! It's very tasteful


Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Subbed.


Thanks for the sub!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Option 1 -- very subtle but still very appealing.


Yep yep. Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I think option 1 would be best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I love those multiport XSPC rads


The rads are going to be awesome. I love how you can configure them pretty much any way you wan to. Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I would go with 1.


Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alan1187*
> 
> 1 or 3. 2 would just looks like it belongs on a basketball or football lol.


I'm pretty sure 2 is out but I wanted to see what everyone thought. Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Option 3, no doubt. If not, option 1. 2 is out of the question -- looks like it belongs in a 1970s sedan....


Ya 2 is out. Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> subbed and I also like option 1.


Thanks for the sub and voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowmen*
> 
> In my opinion, option 1 for sure! The other two aren't "subtle" enough in my opinion.


Thanks for voting! I'm thinking 3 is a bit too busy for what I'm looking for. That's also what my wife said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *you1000000*
> 
> Subbed for sure, this mod is looking stunning. Also option 1 for the leather.


Thanks for the sub and voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scribe*
> 
> I'm thinking option 1


Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moebieus*
> 
> I like Option 1 so much more than 2 and 3, one seems more the Steampunk style, option two seems very Texas ranch style, and three seems like someone trying to make a statement with some crazy pants haha


LOL and my wife said that too! (being completely sarcastic about it too)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I gotta say 1.


Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> Subbed! And 1!


Thanks for the sub and voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Option 1 or 3 for sure.


Thanks for voting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchgenius*
> 
> subbed, lurking, and option 3.
> 
> cheers


Thanks for the sub and voting!

Thank you everyone for taking the time to vote!! Its pretty much come down to 1 and 3 where where the 2 that I liked to begin with. I'm going to go with option 1 because it is a bit more subtle and it won't take your attention away from the accent parts that I'll be painting. Some people have expressed concern with putting leather on the armor as it would heat up the mobo too much. The Sabertooth P67 is already a hot mobo to begin with and adding another layer of insulation might not be the best idea so I'm painting it to match the interior of the case.

A modding update is coming very soon!


----------



## snipekill2445

I've subbed! Looks good so far,

And Option 1 from me, it seems more, mature? I can't really explain but I like it best.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I've subbed! Looks good so far,
> 
> And Option 1 from me, it seems more, mature? I can't really explain but I like it best.


I know what you mean. I think it will look great.


----------



## Fuganater

I got tons of work done so this update might be a bit big.... sorry but at least it has lots of pictures for you









Up first is the 50mm assist fan for the mobo.










You can see that the cable is quite long. So I need to fix that.










After I got it to the correct length I plugged it in and the wire instantly broke at the connector.










So I did it again thinking I screwed up but it happened again! So the fan is in the trash now and I ordered a new one from Xoxide and hopefully it will be better quality.

I cut and straightened out the part of the thermal armor by the MOS block. Looks good now.



















Here is a shot of the RAM. Nice Corsair Dominator!



















I wanted to do a test fit so here are all the blocks on the mobo.










Time for some sleeving so I got out my trusty box of MDPC-X sleeving and went to work. This color works best I think to kinda match the rust.




























Next I painted the 360 and 240 rad, mounted the grills and fans on them and sleeved the fans. I'm short a few fans and fan grills so the 240 does not have them on it yet.










I also painted the XSPC rad brackets.



















I've heard good things about the LutroO sleeving tool so I figured I'd pick one up and try it out. I'll be using it for the PSU sleeving.










Since I decided to paint the thermal armor to match the interior of the case I wanted to remove some of the little indentations on it. So I got out the Bondo and lathered it on.























































Next I sanded it down just a little bit because I wanted to keep some of the imperfections.









































































I then coated it with primer and the iron paint.










And here it is after a few coats of the rust solution stuff.




























Put some clear coat on and put it back on the mobo.























































That's all for this update.

Here is what I'm currently waiting for to arrive:
Gold paint
Spray adhesive
50mm Fan
120mm Fan grills
Lamptron FC10

I'm sure there is more but that's all I can think of right now. I'm travelling for the next few days so I probably won't have any work done till next weekend. Hope your enjoying the mod.

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## derickwm

Man... Probably the only build log on OCN I am seriously jelly of. Good show sir, good show.


----------



## robbo2

Seriously awesome







I rarely follow builds, but I've been keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## animal0307

Oh that poor Thermal Armor. As a Sabertooth owner I take my hat off to that one. But the build does look good. Keep it coming.


----------



## carmas

The thermal armor came out really well. Great work


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Man... Probably the only build log on OCN I am seriously jelly of. Good show sir, good show.


Aww you flatter me. I'm always jelly of all your dual/quad rigs though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Seriously awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely follow builds, but I've been keeping an eye on this one.


Well thanks for following me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Oh that poor Thermal Armor. As a Sabertooth owner I take my hat off to that one. But the build does look good. Keep it coming.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> The thermal armor came out really well. Great work


Thanks!


----------



## Citra

There seems to be something wrong with your motherboard.









Color really does look like the real deal though.


----------



## lurker2501

Looks sleek. Keep it up.


----------



## kagesama

personally im back and forth on the thermal armor mods. i get that i fits the theme and all, but it just dosent speak to me. eventually I am going to do a steampunk case for my fiance. got to finish my build first though


----------



## milesdsc

how about the heat. the build is great but my concern is the thermal armor, will it still take heat because you painted it already? i think coating it is bad. but still nice build man keep it up


----------



## TheHarvman313

Subbed.

This is one unique mod!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bonkers

Just keeps getting better and better! Cannot wait to see the final pics!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> There seems to be something wrong with your motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color really does look like the real deal though.


hehe thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Looks sleek. Keep it up.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kagesama*
> 
> personally im back and forth on the thermal armor mods. i get that i fits the theme and all, but it just dosent speak to me. eventually I am going to do a steampunk case for my fiance. got to finish my build first though


Sometimes mods are not for everyone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milesdsc*
> 
> how about the heat. the build is great but my concern is the thermal armor, will it still take heat because you painted it already? i think coating it is bad. but still nice build man keep it up


It won't matter much. I'm installing the assistant fan on it and its WC'd so it will be nice and cool. Also I'm keeping the 2x 180mm fans in the TJ11 so there is lots of airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> This is one unique mod!! Keep up the good work.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Just keeps getting better and better! Cannot wait to see the final pics!


Will be a few months. Hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## you1000000

this mod is looking so great. Cannot wait for this to get done. You sir have done a fantastic job to date.


----------



## benben84

Been keeping an eye on this, love it! I love the imperfection details on the armor. One thing I might pick apart though if I may. The sleeving is too "new" looking and clean, maybe soak it in coffee or stain it up somehow and make it all blotchy and "well used" looking so it doesn't stick out so much. Just my two cents though keep up the good work!


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> One thing I might pick apart though if I may. The sleeving is too "new" looking and clean, maybe soak it in coffee or stain it up somehow and make it all blotchy and "well used" looking so it doesn't stick out so much. Just my two cents though keep up the good work!


While the consistency streak in me wants to agree with this, my purely aesthetic sense has to disagree. The new sleeving sets off the build with a "I meant to make it look this way" feel. I like that the rusted aspect of this is highly stylized, rather than just a rusty bucket 'o bolts, so to speak.


----------



## PCModderMike

Saw the updates in the water cooling thread, but none here yet?


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *you1000000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this mod is looking so great. Cannot wait for this to get done. You sir have done a fantastic job to date.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Been keeping an eye on this, love it! I love the imperfection details on the armor. One thing I might pick apart though if I may. The sleeving is too "new" looking and clean, maybe soak it in coffee or stain it up somehow and make it all blotchy and "well used" looking so it doesn't stick out so much. Just my two cents though keep up the good work!


Thanks for the input. I will have to see how it all looks when I sleeve the PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> While the consistency streak in me wants to agree with this, my purely aesthetic sense has to disagree. The new sleeving sets off the build with a "I meant to make it look this way" feel. I like that the rusted aspect of this is highly stylized, rather than just a rusty bucket 'o bolts, so to speak.


This is how I'm feeling currently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Saw the updates in the water cooling thread, but none here yet?


Sorry bud. I'll try to post an update tonight.


----------



## InsideJob

You sir have another sub







Seen occasional updates here and there but just came across this here build log now. Great work


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> You sir have another sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen occasional updates here and there but just came across this here build log now. Great work


Thanks man!


----------



## num1son

Awesome build late sub!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Awesome build late sub!


Thanks!


----------



## Fuganater

Sorry for the delay in updates. We took a trip to South Africa for some medical appointments last week. Got to do a ton of things down there including visiting a Lion Park!! Was pretty cool to be able to pet some lion cubs.



















On with the modding!

I picked up some UN Radiator mounting brackets which are so freaking awesome. They allow you to mount a radiator in your 5.25" bays.










And here it is.



















Above it I put the Silverstone Slim DVD drive bay. The rad is touching it because I have to have enough room below the rad to put the pumps.










I decided to install all the rads to see how everything would fit. Here is the 4x120










A surprise will be going in this vacant spot


















And the 3x120










Installed the PSU to make sure I had enough clearance for the connectors.










Indeed. There is enough room!










Somehow I forgot to do the rust effect to the back of the mobo tray so that is going on right now. Once its done I can clear coat it and it will be good to go.










I've been doing lots and lots of thinking on how I am going to run the loop. I figured that I need to bring the loop through the midplate twice but I didn't want you to be able to see it the second time. So I measured and drilled a hole above the 4x120 rad and connected it with a Bitspower D-Plug for now. I ordered a 25mm extension to go there.



















And here you can see where the pumps will be. I measured and the Bitspower dual D5 pump top _should_ fit under it. If not, I ordered a second EK D5 pump top and ill connect them together using some 90 degree fittings and extensions.



















I received my Lamptron FC10 too! I'll be doing a review on it soon.










The last bit for this update are the door panels. I like the 4 small windows in the bottom of the side panels for the rads to get air but I decided to make them into one big window.



















Then I added some MNPCTECH Round Modder's Mesh.





































That's it for today. I have the spray adhesive coming for gluing the leather fabric to the case and the gold spray paint for the accents and the water blocks. That should all be here Friday so I can do a good bit of work this weekend. I'm also hoping that the pump tops get here by this weekend too so I can do some more testing to figure out exactly what I'm going to do.

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## AbdullahG

Looking at steampunk-themed objects, there seems to be touches of black and gold as well. Any plans to add those touches?


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Looking at steampunk-themed objects, there seems to be touches of black and gold as well. Any plans to add those touches?


Yup. I am thinking about keeping the 2 ribbed sides on the bezel black and the water blocks will all be painted an antique metallic gold. Not sure what I will do with the fittings if Bitspower does not sponsor me.


----------



## InsideJob

Can't wait to see that lamptron fc-10 installed/in action








This sure is a work of art you're creating here


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Just as an FYI, I will be stealing that rust theme for a future build. This is looking great.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Can't wait to see that lamptron fc-10 installed/in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sure is a work of art you're creating here


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Just as an FYI, I will be stealing that rust theme for a future build. This is looking great.


Please do!







People enspire my work and I hope I can do the same for others.

I have a flame!







What the heck does that mean?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks man!
> Please do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People enspire my work and I hope I can do the same for others.
> *I have a flame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck does that mean?*


You're over 25 rep!







Second one comes in at 100 rep I think. Progress looks good bud, awesome you got to take your family to visit that park. My little ones would love something like that.


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, Looking good!


----------



## s0up2up

Subbed for sure bro! Build is looking awesome!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

congrats on your first flame. keep it up


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You're over 25 rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one comes in at 100 rep I think. Progress looks good bud, awesome you got to take your family to visit that park. My little ones would love something like that.


Ah cool! I guess I only need a few more reps till I can do some sale/buy threads!!

I deff reccomend it if you can get there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Wow, Looking good!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0up2up*
> 
> Subbed for sure bro! Build is looking awesome!


Thanks for the sub!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> congrats on your first flame. keep it up


Thanks!


----------



## NewHighScore

AMAZING! That's all I can really say. I am in love with this. I know it sounds funny but I want to show my mom really bad. She likes steampunk lookin stuff and likes computers but isn't much of a tek. I just went and skimmed through the whole thread.

Subbed!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Yea, this is an epic build, end of story.


----------



## ironcobra220

ooooooooh... subbed


----------



## beanscene

looking absolutely awesome fuganator!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in updates. We took a trip to South Africa for some medical appointments last week. Got to do a ton of things down there including visiting a Lion Park!! Was pretty cool to be able to pet some lion cubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On with the modding!
> I picked up some UN Radiator mounting brackets which are so freaking awesome. They allow you to mount a radiator in your 5.25" bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above it I put the Silverstone Slim DVD drive bay. The rad is touching it because I have to have enough room below the rad to put the pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to install all the rads to see how everything would fit. Here is the 4x120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A surprise will be going in this vacant spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 3x120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed the PSU to make sure I had enough clearance for the connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. There is enough room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I forgot to do the rust effect to the back of the mobo tray so that is going on right now. Once its done I can clear coat it and it will be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing lots and lots of thinking on how I am going to run the loop. I figured that I need to bring the loop through the midplate twice but I didn't want you to be able to see it the second time. So I measured and drilled a hole above the 4x120 rad and connected it with a Bitspower D-Plug for now. I ordered a 25mm extension to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you can see where the pumps will be. I measured and the Bitspower dual D5 pump top _should_ fit under it. If not, I ordered a second EK D5 pump top and ill connect them together using some 90 degree fittings and extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my Lamptron FC10 too! I'll be doing a review on it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last bit for this update are the door panels. I like the 4 small windows in the bottom of the side panels for the rads to get air but I decided to make them into one big window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added some MNPCTECH Round Modder's Mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today. I have the spray adhesive coming for gluing the leather fabric to the case and the gold spray paint for the accents and the water blocks. That should all be here Friday so I can do a good bit of work this weekend. I'm also hoping that the pump tops get here by this weekend too so I can do some more testing to figure out exactly what I'm going to do.
> Cheers till then,
> Fuga


That is one cute lion cub. I would love to go back to South Africa some time, went there when i was about 3 years old with my parents for one of my dad's business trips, being so young the only thing i remember clearly is the elephants haha


----------



## derickwm

Looking amazing Fuga









Congrats on the magazine as well


----------



## ironcobra220

that fan controller is amazing! nixie tubes are so perfect for a build like this.
where can i get one? i dont think its available yet in UK.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> AMAZING! That's all I can really say. I am in love with this. I know it sounds funny but I want to show my mom really bad. She likes steampunk lookin stuff and likes computers but isn't much of a tek. I just went and skimmed through the whole thread.
> 
> Subbed!


Haha thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Yea, this is an epic build, end of story.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcobra220*
> 
> ooooooooh... subbed


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> looking absolutely awesome fuganator!
> 
> That is one cute lion cub. I would love to go back to South Africa some time, went there when i was about 3 years old with my parents for one of my dad's business trips, being so young the only thing i remember clearly is the elephants haha


Thanks! Hope you can find the time to go down there again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looking amazing Fuga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the magazine as well


You are sneeky







I only posted on facebook and have yet to see you there... Thanks though!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcobra220*
> 
> that fan controller is amazing! nixie tubes are so perfect for a build like this.
> where can i get one? i dont think its available yet in UK.


I got mine at Xoxide.com. They are sold out and the price is back up to $100. Hit up Lamptron Europe on Facebook and see what they can do for you.

Made myself a little banner.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*


That looks wonderful! NICE JOB.


----------



## AlderonnX

Awesome work... I am going to use some of your tricks on a steampunk build of my own at some point down the road here.

/subbed


----------



## num1son

Saw this and thought of your build...


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That looks wonderful! NICE JOB.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Awesome work... I am going to use some of your tricks on a steampunk build of my own at some point down the road here.
> 
> /subbed


I hope you do. Thanks for the sub!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this and thought of your build...


Ha ya it is nice. Probably won't be ready for 6 months to a year though.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Ha ya it is nice. Probably won't be ready for 6 months to a year though.


Oh my bad didn't realize that, o'well.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> You are sneeky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only posted on facebook and have yet to see you there... Thanks though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I randomly ran across you through Peter









I sent you a friend request even...


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I randomly ran across you through Peter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a friend request even...


Ah got you now!!


----------



## Lovidore

I'm looking forward to the money shots. I'm probably going to post them as my desktop background.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> I'm looking forward to the money shots. I'm probably going to post them as my desktop background.


Geez... No pressure or anything lol. I'd be super honoured!


----------



## Blizlake

Epic build and epic mustache









Also, derick accepts OCNers as FB friends?


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Epic build and epic mustache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, derick accepts OCNers as FB friends?


Ha I look funny as hell. But when I shave, I look 14...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Epic build and epic mustache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, derick accepts OCNers as FB friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I look funny as hell. But when I shave, I look 14...
Click to expand...

LOL I know the feeling








But nah, you look cool bro.


----------



## lurker2501

This thread needs more pictures.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> This thread needs more pictures.


HAHA! Ok ok... I'll try to do an update tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Fuganater

A peek into the next update.


----------



## wyant50

This has gone a long ways since I first checked in.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> A peek into the next update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oooo some custom metal work going in too....this has epic written all over it.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> A peek into the next update.


i like ALOT!!!!!








SWEETdrill btw


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Mid plates make cases look sooooo good.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50*
> 
> This has gone a long ways since I first checked in.


I hope in a good way?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oooo some custom metal work going in too....this has epic written all over it.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> i like ALOT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEETdrill btw


Haha thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Mid plates make cases look sooooo good.


You think? How about this.


----------



## K4IKEN

Oh boy, that's tough.. They both look so good, but I think I'm going to switch my earlier opinion and go with the second option. After getting a better idea of what you're actually going to be doing with it, the second option just feels 'right.'

Number 1 is only .000001% behind though.


----------



## ahriman

I still like that raggedy vinyl (#3 I believe)


----------



## Citra

I gotta say the first one.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I have to say the first 1 ... ... #3 (#2 in the new pic) is far to textured and although it does look good, you don't want to overkill the texture and pull away from the main components ...


----------



## Castscythe

Subb'd! this build should be all sorts of epic! terrific job on the colors and on all the work so far


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> I hope in a good way?
> Thanks!
> Haha thanks!
> You think? How about this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG! Second one for sure! Makes it soo epic.


----------



## snipekill2445

I like the first one more, it's alot less intense, and doesn't over do it.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castscythe*
> 
> Subb'd! this build should be all sorts of epic! terrific job on the colors and on all the work so far


Thanks for the sub and thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Fuganater

This past week I have really been trying to use my DSLR Sony A350 better. I'm doing alot more manual shots to try and get better pictures. After this update let me know what you guys think.

Here are some pratice shots.























































Now for the real update. I forgot to mention I got a 50mm fan for the motherboard.




























I also ordered some cable clips that I saw in another build. I think they will help to keep all my cables nice and straight.



















I orderd several sheets of 1mm aluminum so I could make a mid plate. (Got lots of extra incase I screw up.










Measured and marked.










Now I didn't take any of the cutting and bending as that is boring. So this is what it looked like after that.



















Pretty level










After that I had to find a way to keep it stable so I added some tabs. I attached them with some JB weld. These ones will be secured to the 5.25" bays.










And this one is just to keep it in place.



















Now it sits nice and flush.










Now you saw where I am putting the pumps so I drilled a hole for the fill port to the pumps.










And attached the pump.










Next I marked the spots for the fan holes. They are actually a little bit smaller than the 180mm fans because I need the floor space for cables, tubing holes and acessories but it won't effect the performance too much.










I still need to mark it but I have to cut some away under the 24-pin connector for the cable.










I sleeved the 24-pin cable and 8-pin cable.










The heatshrink isn't great so I may redo that.



















Then I did some cable managment with some P-Clips



















And the rainy season is back here in the Congo! We get some decent sunsets because of the weather.




























Now for some more pratice shots.




































































































And the best molex pin remover ever!!!










Sorry for all the photos but the only way to get better is to practice!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## snipekill2445

I just have to say, you are a very talented modder, and artist at that.

This mod has come along very nicely, and looks superb


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I just have to say, you are a very talented modder, and artist at that.
> 
> This mod has come along very nicely, and looks superb


Well thank you very much! I'm happy with my skills as I get better with each mod I do.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

This build log is really coming together well ... It grows in leaps and bounds with so much creativity ...

as for the photos ... the more the better ... we love progress pix ...









You are doing a great job ... keep it up ...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not much to add, but that ragged vynil thing would look superb








Awesome work man.
Keep it up!


----------



## carmas

This build is really awesome. As others already said, you truly are an artist and your work is an inspiration for me.
I would like to do something similar in the (not so close) future. However, I am thinking more of a Pc-desk build, with the typical steampunk elements (wood, copper, lightings,...) but without the age effects.

Back to your build, I don't know if you considered it, but you could see if you can find some cheap analog manometer like this one. It would fit the steampunk theme.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> This build log is really coming together well ... It grows in leaps and bounds with so much creativity ...
> 
> as for the photos ... the more the better ... we love progress pix ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing a great job ... keep it up ...


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not much to add, but that ragged vynil thing would look superb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work man.
> Keep it up!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> This build is really awesome. As others already said, you truly are an artist and your work is an inspiration for me.
> I would like to do something similar in the (not so close) future. However, I am thinking more of a Pc-desk build, with the typical steampunk elements (wood, copper, lightings,...) but without the age effects.
> 
> Back to your build, I don't know if you considered it, but you could see if you can find some cheap analog manometer like this one. It would fit the steampunk theme.


Thanks for the input. I'd love to see a Steampunk desk. Would be pretty epic. I like the idea of the gague. I'll start looking for one.


----------



## hammerforged

That finish came out really well. Looking good!

Are you gonna kill the blue on the dominator ram? It would be cool to paint the top metal heatspreaders and make it look like its rusting down the rest of the heatsink.

Edit: Nvm it looks like your putting a waterblock on top of them.


----------



## DatNetherbane

This build is so original and your attention to detail is just first-class.







Have you considered heatshrinkless sleeving? Just use the good ol' heat, pinch and twist and then stuff it into the connector before it cools down. Its a lot easier with paracord but the finish is really classy and professional.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> That finish came out really well. Looking good!
> 
> Are you gonna kill the blue on the dominator ram? It would be cool to paint the top metal heatspreaders and make it look like its rusting down the rest of the heatsink.
> 
> Edit: Nvm it looks like your putting a waterblock on top of them.


Thanks. I will probably take the labels off but leave them black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatNetherbane*
> 
> This build is so original and your attention to detail is just first-class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered heatshrinkless sleeving? Just use the good ol' heat, pinch and twist and then stuff it into the connector before it cools down. Its a lot easier with power cord but the finish is really classy and professional.


I really don't like paracord and I'm using MDPC-X sleeving for my builds. I think you can do it but its hard to do with MDPC-X sleeving.


----------



## lurker2501

Is ram gonna be water-cooled too? I would go as as to wc hard drive too. Koolance makes some nice blocks for hdds as far as I know. Their cylinder tanks would fit the build quite nicely too.


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks. I will probably take the labels off but leave them black.
> I really don't like paracord and I'm using MDPC-X sleeving for my builds. I think you can do it but its hard to do with MDPC-X sleeving.


I found that heat-shrink-less sleeving with MDPC sleeve was easier for me than with doing it with heat-shrink. Once I got the hang of it, it seemed like a piece of cake







I am voting for the second leather material (the real rough looking one) if you haven't already chosen yet!


----------



## EventHorizon

Nice photos! This is one of the best builds I've seen in awhile.

Just a side note, I know it looks pretty, but try not to constantly shoot wide open if you can help it. Having everything in focus sometimes looks really good.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Is ram gonna be water-cooled too? I would go as as to wc hard drive too. Koolance makes some nice blocks for hdds as far as I know. Their cylinder tanks would fit the build quite nicely too.


Yes the RAM will be WC'd too. There won't be any HDDs in this build so no worries there. I'll be using an EK 250 res.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> I found that heat-shrink-less sleeving with MDPC sleeve was easier for me than with doing it with heat-shrink. Once I got the hang of it, it seemed like a piece of cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am voting for the second leather material (the real rough looking one) if you haven't already chosen yet!


I did it last night and it looks great. Pics in the next update this weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Nice photos! This is one of the best builds I've seen in awhile.
> 
> Just a side note, I know it looks pretty, but try not to constantly shoot wide open if you can help it. Having everything in focus sometimes looks really good.


Thanks! And i'm not sure what you are talking about "shoot wide open" ??


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks! And i'm not sure what you are talking about "shoot wide open" ??


Maximum aperture. Stopping it down will put more things in focus


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks! And i'm not sure what you are talking about "shoot wide open" ??
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum aperture. Stopping it down will put more things in focus
Click to expand...

Its all the way down to 5.6


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Leather instead of the vinyl on the midplate?


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Leather instead of the vinyl on the midplate?


Yup.... Vinyal is just too expensive


----------



## Pongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> Its all the way down to 5.6


"Stopping it down" means to make the lens opening smaller by increasing the "f" number. So, try to shoot at f11 or f16. This will make more things in focus from foreground to background. You usually will need a tripod to do this because the sutter speed then needs to be longer.

Sometimes, shooting "Wide Open" (meaning the smallest f number) gives some very pleasing results of selective focus where only your primary subject is in focus.

But, keep shooting! Pratice makes perfect!

Cheers,


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pongo*
> 
> "Stopping it down" means to make the lens opening smaller by increasing the "f" number. So, try to shoot at f11 or f16. This will make more things in focus from foreground to background. You usually will need a tripod to do this because the sutter speed then needs to be longer.
> 
> Sometimes, shooting "Wide Open" (meaning the smallest f number) gives some very pleasing results of selective focus where only your primary subject is in focus.
> 
> But, keep shooting! Pratice makes perfect!
> 
> Cheers,


I didn't mean to derail there







Let's get back to discussing how freaking awesome this build is.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pongo*
> 
> "Stopping it down" means to make the lens opening smaller by increasing the "f" number. So, try to shoot at f11 or f16. This will make more things in focus from foreground to background. You usually will need a tripod to do this because the sutter speed then needs to be longer.
> 
> Sometimes, shooting "Wide Open" (meaning the smallest f number) gives some very pleasing results of selective focus where only your primary subject is in focus.
> 
> But, keep shooting! Pratice makes perfect!
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for the info!! +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> I didn't mean to derail there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get back to discussing how freaking awesome this build is.


Not at all. Photos are a huge part of a build log, if you take crappy photos, your worklog is less apealing to people.


----------



## ruairi

Looking awesome man, you have serious balls modding a case worth that much


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruairi*
> 
> Looking awesome man, you have serious balls modding a case worth that much


Haha thanks. I actually traded my old Android tablet for it so it was actually only about $150. It has a little bit of damage which I'm trying to fix + its missing some of the stock stuff. (HDD bays and SSD mounts)


----------



## Fuganater

Here is another big update for y'all!

Finally got my paint and 3M glue in!

2 types of gold. I will ony be using the Rust-Oleum one though.










And the glue.










I also got in the Bitspower Dual Pump Top










I had to take one of the Acrylic layers off the bottom so the pump top would fit under the 240mm rad in the bays.










Put the pumps on with the Bitspower Mod Kit.










50mm fan grill. Not sure if I will use this or not.










Some fan cables. 1 for each rad.










EK Uni Brackets for the Res (These are so I can mount the res to the 5.25" bays)










And some thermal cleaner so I can get some nice clean chips.










Now for the modding!

I decided to venture in to heatshrinkless cables for the ones you can see at least. Here is my journey.

All the sleeve ready to go.










You have to have the sleeve almost touch the 2 prongs on the ATX pin.










I put some electrical tape on between 1/4" and 1/8" away from the end of the sleeve to keep the sleeving tight and to use as a guide.










Next you use a soldering iron to melt the sleeve to the ATX pin. Don't melt more that what is marked. (Obv the tape is in the way)










Now all you have to do is melt it just a bit more to make it cone shaped basically to fit into the connector.










And here it is all done.










Here is how my 24-pin cable came out.



















And the 8-pin










I cut the holes for the fans in the mid plate and a cut-out for the 24-pin cable.



















I made this photo so I could figure out which leather I would use for the midplate. I decided on the top one.










Here is how I was originally going to have the cables for the GPUs










But since I'm going heatshrinkless I can't do that so I did this instead.










2 of the cables were straight 6-pin cables but the other 2 were made for 1 GPU each so I had to cut off the extra link.



















Now for a sweet mod!










Coming apart...










Presto Chango!!



















Did the same thing to the MOFSET block.










Then I painted the SB heatsink.



















Looks good!










And then the 50mm fan.




























Now that all really ads some pop to the motherboard.

Since I decided to use the darker leather on the doors and here is what the first one looks like.










I also painted the mesh for the bottom gold too. Will be installed in the next update.










That's it for this update.

I'm working on the pump placement and routing to get the water from the res to the pumps effectively. Might need to do some fancy piping under the midplate with extensions and angled adapters... Hopefully some more gear will arrive this week so I can keep moving!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## Citra

Stunning!


----------



## K4IKEN

Looks awesome!


----------



## AlderonnX

Yes, thats it... I must build a steampunk build now.. Epic build sir


----------



## AntiStupid

Fantastic build, love the melted sleeve look. Subbed!


----------



## protzman

god this is awesome


----------



## Lord Xeb

This really awesome. Subbed


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Wow. this theme is so awesome. This is really looking great. Keep up the work!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> 
> Stunning!


Thanks! I (think) I'm getting better with my photos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Yes, thats it... I must build a steampunk build now.. Epic build sir


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntiStupid*
> 
> Fantastic build, love the melted sleeve look. Subbed!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> god this is awesome


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> Wow. this theme is so awesome. This is really looking great. Keep up the work!


Thanks! I really feel like its starting to come together.

Oh! Only 3 more rep to be able to post in the classifieds!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Great updates, just so much win. Really glad you went with heatshrinkless method of sleeving, good job!


----------



## newbrevolution

Sub'd...This...is...Beautiful!


----------



## derickwm

Looking great man... you're making me anxious to get back to Seattle so I can have some tools and work on my cases.


----------



## lurker2501

This is pure hardware pron. Moar pictures please.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Every night I....


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Great updates, just so much win. Really glad you went with heatshrinkless method of sleeving, good job!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Sub'd...This...is...Beautiful!


Thanks for the sub!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Looking great man... you're making me anxious to get back to Seattle so I can have some tools and work on my cases.


Haha thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> This is pure hardware pron. Moar pictures please.


Will do later this week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Every night I....


Make love to my photos??


----------



## Fuganater

Just a heads up. EK is on board now with a few items. I'm waiting to hear back from Bitspower on what they will be sending. Hope its soon. I pack up and move in like 50 days...


----------



## derickwm

Niiiice


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks!
> Thanks for the sub!
> Haha thanks.
> Will do later this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make love to my photos??


You know it


----------



## Erakith

So awesome.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> So awesome.


Thanks!

Here is a teaser to get your apatite going for more.


----------



## AbdullahG

Wow, that looks nice! Can't wait to see the front panel.


----------



## Lee17

I want to have money to upgrade my sig rig and do something awesome like you. Unfortunately, I'm student with no income and no time... maybe in 4 years...

Nice teaser









Continue your great work. Also sub since forever









Lee17


----------



## HPE1000

I cant even imagine how much someone would pay to own this... This is some of the best modding I have ever seen.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

I want to recommend this Mod for Case Modding of the year! This thing is amazing.I still want to see the finished product.


----------



## num1son

Wow that looks awesome man, keep at it!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow, you really succeeded with that color theme. Its AMAZING Fug









I hope next month you will enter MOTM (October)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks!
> Here is a teaser to get your apatite going for more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No teasers....MOAR pics!


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wow, you really succeeded with that color theme. Its AMAZING Fug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope next month you will enter MOTM (October)


I would wish for that as well, But its featured on bit-tech as well. So not qualified for MOTM

Still one of the best builds on here right now...


----------



## Scorched912

Wow amazing work mate!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Wow, that looks nice! Can't wait to see the front panel.


Thanks. I'll be able to work on it once the bender and leather get here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee17*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to have money to upgrade my sig rig and do something awesome like you. Unfortunately, I'm student with no income and no time... maybe in 4 years...
> 
> Nice teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue your great work. Also sub since forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee17


We were all there once. Thanks for the sub.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I cant even imagine how much someone would pay to own this... This is some of the best modding I have ever seen.


Well thanks! I'm glad you like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> I want to recommend this Mod for Case Modding of the year! This thing is amazing.I still want to see the finished product.


Thanks!! Hopefully I can finish it in the next 45ish days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Wow that looks awesome man, keep at it!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wow, you really succeeded with that color theme. Its AMAZING Fug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope next month you will enter MOTM (October)


Thanks! Sadly I can not enter MOTM







OCN rules says it can't be sponsored and can't be on any other forum. I don't post on 1 forum because I love getting the input of so many people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> No teasers....MOAR pics!


Soon...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> I would wish for that as well, But its featured on bit-tech as well. So not qualified for MOTM
> 
> Still one of the best builds on here right now...


Aye...







Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> Wow amazing work mate!


Thanks!

Got an update tomorrow for you guys. I'm working hard on lighting tonight.


----------



## K4IKEN

I caught a sneak peek of the lighting in another thread and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## DJDannyV

Subbed. this gets my heart racing. love the rust look. hopefully computers never actually form real rust though, lol.


----------



## Fuganater

Happy to say that EK is sponsoring my build!!










Gregor was able to send me a few things. EK-Multioption 250 Basic Res, 8x 90 Degree rotary fittings and a T-Shirt.




























Now for the update. It is kinda big because I have not had time to write it up so here goes.

I had to figure out a way to get the water from the res into the dual pump top. A direct run would not work so here is what I had to fashion out of fittings I had laying around. Kinda ugly but it works and its out of sight.










Got out my Curcial M4 128GB SSD and installed it on the Silverstone bay.










Found a 320GB HDD so I'll put that on there for now. I'm trying to get a 512GB SSD for games.










Now to figure out how to wire them all and make it look good...



















I also cut the Slim ODD cable so only the power cable is left. I have to use a longer SATA cable than what came with it.










The 3-cable and 4-cable clips came in.



















Added a bunch of them to the PCI-E cables and they look pretty good.



















I finally got all the holes cut in the midplate so I put the leather on it.










Then I used a furniture marker to color the edges since its fabric and the back of the leather is white.



















I like it.



















Now for a fun mod. Old GTX 560Ti backplates.










Traced










Cutting and drilling is boring so I skipped that part... and now we have... leather backplates!










And gold brackets










I also covered the SLI bridge with some leather.










Looking good IMO...










I put the res in and added some random fitting to see how it will all work.





































I had to make some brackets for the midplate to keep it level. The 24-pin cable pulls it down a bit in the back. Pics later of how they are mounted. (Ya I forgot to take them...)










But here is how it looks from the front.










Top panel before...










And after!










Paint the mesh gold and it looks great!










Painted all the thumb screws gold.










And installed.



















Random shot...










Vacuum tubes!!










Playing around with how they will be sitting. (Not sure of final setup yet)



















Cut the leds off the bottom so they sit flat on the midplate. I'll drill a hole under them for the LED.




























I cut some small pieces of acrylic to hold the LEDs under the mid plate.




























PROBLEM! I bought Yellow single LEDs instead of Amber so they don't match!!










I put in a order yesterday for some Amber ones and resistors.

I think we need some lighting.



















Using a fan bus to power the LEDs




























I bought 2 of these new ones since I only have 1 of the above one. (They have to be the same since I'm OCD like that)










I'm not set on only having Amber lights so lets add some switches so I can have white too!



















Start making cables.










Finished. (More pics of this later)










Finally the rainy season is here! (It rains every... single... day...)










That's it for now! I have some more stuff coming this week so next weekend I will be busy.

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## CattleCorn

I just wet myself a little.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

O M G freaking amazing!!!!!!! The SLi and GPU covers look SICK! question about that though. Since the gpu's get kinda hot wont that affect the leather at all, or even the glue holding it together? I see the screws through it hold it in place pretty much. Kinda odd question but still learning what can be done and what cant be done.


----------



## hammerforged

Congrats on the new sponsor! Your getting damn good at working that leather. Custom backplates = awesome. Well done sir. Cant wait for more.


----------



## AbdullahG

The leather-covered GPU backplate was a really smart idea. However, wouldn't a heated backplate be of any concern to the leather and w/e is keeping it stuck to the backplate?


----------



## Erakith

I think i just soiled myself with glee.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

The OCT mod of the month just started today. You should put your pc in for it. Bet you would STOMP the competition with your setup.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1314127/october-2012-mod-of-the-month-nominations-are-open


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> The OCT mod of the month just started today. You should put your pc in for it. Bet you would STOMP the competition with your setup.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1314127/october-2012-mod-of-the-month-nominations-are-open


I dont think he can, someone said he cannot because it was on another website also.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> I just wet myself a little.


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> O M G freaking amazing!!!!!!! The SLi and GPU covers look SICK! question about that though. Since the gpu's get kinda hot wont that affect the leather at all, or even the glue holding it together? I see the screws through it hold it in place pretty much. Kinda odd question but still learning what can be done and what cant be done.


Thanks! The leather doesn't touch the GPU at all because there are rubber washers between the GPU and backplate. Time will tell if it works or not. Either way, looks sexy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Congrats on the new sponsor! Your getting damn good at working that leather. Custom backplates = awesome. Well done sir. Cant wait for more.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The leather-covered GPU backplate was a really smart idea. However, wouldn't a heated backplate be of any concern to the leather and w/e is keeping it stuck to the backplate?


Thanks! See the above comment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erakith*
> 
> I think i just soiled myself with glee.


hehe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> The OCT mod of the month just started today. You should put your pc in for it. Bet you would STOMP the competition with your setup.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1314127/october-2012-mod-of-the-month-nominations-are-open


Would if I could.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> The OCT mod of the month just started today. You should put your pc in for it. Bet you would STOMP the competition with your setup.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1314127/october-2012-mod-of-the-month-nominations-are-open
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think he can, someone said he cannot because it was on another website also.
Click to expand...

Also I'm sponsored.


----------



## lurker2501

Can't wait for the final result.


----------



## AlderonnX

So epic, I got to find some of that rust paint


----------



## mikupoiss

Are you going to decorate that res too? It's almost begging to be modded


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Are you going to decorate that res too? It's almost begging to be modded


Or just get a metal tank. ;D


----------



## Badwrench

This build is turning out EPIC! Love the look of the leather. I think you should rust out the 50mm fan bracket and put it on the mobo to match all the others.


----------



## GoodInk

This may just be the best build I've seen this year, just an absolute work of art. You should be very proud, hell I'm proud just to have seen pics of it.


----------



## Blaze0303

< pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Can't wait for the final result.


Me neither!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> So epic, I got to find some of that rust paint


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Are you going to decorate that res too? It's almost begging to be modded


maybe....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Or just get a metal tank. ;D


Oh no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> This build is turning out EPIC! Love the look of the leather. I think you should rust out the 50mm fan bracket and put it on the mobo to match all the others.


I may look into that. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This may just be the best build I've seen this year, just an absolute work of art. You should be very proud, hell I'm proud just to have seen pics of it.


Wow thanks man.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < pretty much sums it up.


Thanks!!

How about a teaser? I've been talking to B-Neg about modding the res and he gave me a good idea.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Can't wait for the final result.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> So epic, I got to find some of that rust paint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Are you going to decorate that res too? It's almost begging to be modded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Or just get a metal tank. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> This build is turning out EPIC! Love the look of the leather. I think you should rust out the 50mm fan bracket and put it on the mobo to match all the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may look into that. Thanks!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> This may just be the best build I've seen this year, just an absolute work of art. You should be very proud, hell I'm proud just to have seen pics of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow thanks man.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gelfling*
> 
> Fanf***ingtastic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehe thanks!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < pretty much sums it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> How about a teaser? I've been talking to B-Neg about modding the res and he gave me a good idea.
Click to expand...

Please say you are making leather end caps.


----------



## Fuganater

Negative. They are painted gold to match the water blocks


----------



## Badwrench

Saw the gold end caps and the leather sitting there and thought you should keep the res clear, but mount it with leather straps









Something like the one on the left of this photo:


----------



## Bonkers

this is one of the best builds Ive ever seen when it comes to attention to detail. Keep up the good work


----------



## Fuganater

Not a big update but an exciting one.

I wanted something to put behind the 2nd PSU bracket that looked cool so I made a stand.










Drilled a hole and covered it with leather.










And added a vacuum tube. I drilled out the bottom so I can put several LEDs in it to make it super bright.










Next up was to mod the EK-Multioption Basic 250 Res. I actually got some of this idea from B Negative.

Cut some leather.










And tested how it looked. Hmm needs something










Got a piece of aluminium.










Cut it and filed the edges










Painted it gold and cut a slot in the leather.










Taped off the res










Pained the end caps gold too










Put it all together and what do you get??



















Not to toot my own horn but it looks freaking awesome. There will be 2 LED stop fittings in the top to illuminate the water inside.

Minor thing but I need move the top clamp up...










Thanks it! I changed up some things in an old build to get some more fittings for this one. I'll hopefully have some pipe next week so I can get the water going. Also my laser cut parts should be here the end of next week!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Just amazing...


----------



## Hattifnatten

Why didn't I see this one earlier?







Looking great!


----------



## Mad Pistol

I'm not heavy into case mods, but I'm REALLY digging this one. Amazing work so far. Can't wait to see the final product.









I know I'm late to the party, but subbed.


----------



## num1son

I loove that res! It fits the theme so perfectly.


----------



## Lisjak

That gold res window is a brilliant idea! I love it! Keep the great ideas coming.


----------



## AlderonnX

Fuganater, you have me inspired... I ordered some of the rust paint from Amazon. Amazing build...


----------



## KaRLiToS

If this was my build, I would be proud.









What kind of laser cut parts have you ordered?


----------



## hammerforged

Congrats on the new Case Labs SM8 headed your way!







Looking forward to that build as well.


----------



## jackofhearts495

That reservoir is going to look absolutely stunning when it's lit up... awesome job!


----------



## caraboose

Now I know why I came back to OCN...

Loving it!


----------



## Fuganater

You guys keep me busy with replies








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> Just amazing...


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Why didn't I see this one earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great!


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'm not heavy into case mods, but I'm REALLY digging this one. Amazing work so far. Can't wait to see the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm late to the party, but subbed.


Thanks! You can never be too late to the party.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I loove that res! It fits the theme so perfectly.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> That gold res window is a brilliant idea! I love it! Keep the great ideas coming.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Fuganater, you have me inspired... I ordered some of the rust paint from Amazon. Amazing build...


Thanks! Will be looking forward to see what you do with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> If this was my build, I would be proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of laser cut parts have you ordered?


Thanks! I orderd a few gear shaped pieces and 2 big gears to cover up the fan holes in the midplate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Congrats on the new Case Labs SM8 headed your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to that build as well.


Thanks! That build won't happen till next summer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> That reservoir is going to look absolutely stunning when it's lit up... awesome job!


Thanks! Hope I get my LEDs soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Now I know why I came back to OCN...
> 
> Loving it!


Welcome back! Thanks!


----------



## Fuganater

Bump for my new home under the Sponsored Case Mods section!


----------



## NewHighScore

You could fill up a swimming pool with all of the drool that is going on around here! I haven't been back to this thread in a while and I must say it is looking absolutely fantastic! I am glad you chose the leather you chose and I love the SLI bridge among many other features.


----------



## TechSoldier

Loving the build and creativity!!!!! If you don't mind, I have a couple constructive points to make based on my opinion so take it however you like.....

1) GPU backplates would look better in a metal rust look opposed to the leather
2) Gold or rust color endcaps on reservoir and maybe have rust drip stains on the clear acrylic
3) Less leather coverage on the midplate, seems like too much leather in the middle of the case. Maybe add stitched ends.

Like I said, just my opinion but overall this build is simply awesome and love what you have been doing with the rust effects.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> You could fill up a swimming pool with all of the drool that is going on around here! I haven't been back to this thread in a while and I must say it is looking absolutely fantastic! I am glad you chose the leather you chose and I love the SLI bridge among many other features.


Thanks much!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSoldier*
> 
> Loving the build and creativity!!!!! If you don't mind, I have a couple constructive points to make based on my opinion so take it however you like.....
> 
> 1) GPU backplates would look better in a metal rust look opposed to the leather
> 2) Gold or rust color endcaps on reservoir and maybe have rust drip stains on the clear acrylic
> 3) Less leather coverage on the midplate, seems like too much leather in the middle of the case. Maybe add stitched ends.
> 
> Like I said, just my opinion but overall this build is simply awesome and love what you have been doing with the rust effects.


I am going for an old yet elegant look.

End caps on the res are gold....

There will be some gold gears to break up the midplate alone with all the vacuum tubes.


----------



## TheHarvman313

SO..........MUCH..........WIN!!!!!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> SO..........MUCH..........WIN!!!!!


lol thanks.


----------



## Fuganater

Little bit of work this week.

Got a package from Nils










I've been asked by several people for a pic of the whole case. Here it is.



















I forgot to post a pic of the back of the mobo panel with the cabling and mid plate supports.










I installed the PSU and connected all the wires. Here is what it looks like.










I put the back side panel on to see how it looks.



















I may make something to hide the PSU...










I put the 240 rad back in the case and ran all the wires to the FC10. Still need to zip some of the wires together.



















I learned that I can connect a Bitspower thermal probe stopp fitting to my FC10 so I did. I used one of the open ports on the EX360 Multiport rad.



















And I decided the fan in the roof of the case needed painted.










Looks better now.










Still more to do. Some of my packages were delayed so I might need another 2 weeks to finish this.

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## K4IKEN

*I CAN'T WAIT!!* So goooooood.


----------



## PCModderMike

Good show mate, coming along very nice







Glad I can still come here and check the progress, you got rid of me on Facebook


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Good show mate, coming along very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I can still come here and check the progress, you got rid of me on Facebook


Really? Readd me!


----------



## beanscene

those turbine fans fit the theme sooooo well. every update brings me joy. i remember you said you were thinking of using mayhems chocolate pastel coolant. i think you should bend up some copper


----------



## EventHorizon

NEEDS MORE BRASS/GOLD TRIM!


----------



## JohnnyEars

Fantastic build Fuganater


----------



## DatNetherbane

This is such an epic build and you've done such a good job!







Quick question: does the rust paint flake off or did you need to spray it with a clear coat?


----------



## lurker2501

Looks sweet, but I would leave the door off. It kinda kills the raw look of the case.


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Looks sweet, but I would leave the door off. It kinda kills the raw look of the case.


Yeah I think you should put in a window cause you put so much work into the internals. Would be a shame to hide that beautiful work


----------



## RX7-2nr

Is this going to up for Mod of the Month?


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> those turbine fans fit the theme sooooo well. every update brings me joy. i remember you said you were thinking of using mayhems chocolate pastel coolant. i think you should bend up some copper


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> NEEDS MORE BRASS/GOLD TRIM!


LOL. We shall see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> Fantastic build Fuganater


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatNetherbane*
> 
> This is such an epic build and you've done such a good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: does the rust paint flake off or did you need to spray it with a clear coat?


Thanks! It does. I sealed it with a light coat of clear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Looks sweet, but I would leave the door off. It kinda kills the raw look of the case.


We shall see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Yeah I think you should put in a window cause you put so much work into the internals. Would be a shame to hide that beautiful work


oO? You haven't even seen the mobo side panel yet. The one I posted is the back panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Is this going to up for Mod of the Month?


Sponsored builds are not allowed to be in MOTM.


----------



## odin2free

On the dice bays your going to cover that part up with the holes and such or keep it open
.. I can see leather and placing a clock or something in there just to showe it off more.. Specially when case is open ..
Amazing time and quality build this puts my phone In the water when it comes to builds


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> oO? You haven't even seen the mobo side panel yet. The one I posted is the back panel.


Derp, I'm ******ed lmao. Woops


----------



## Defunctronin

Wow, man. Just, wow. This is an excellent build, and a piece of super functional art. Awesome.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> On the dice bays your going to cover that part up with the holes and such or keep it open
> .. I can see leather and placing a clock or something in there just to showe it off more.. Specially when case is open ..
> Amazing time and quality build this puts my phone In the water when it comes to builds


Have to wait and see








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Wow, man. Just, wow. This is an excellent build, and a piece of super functional art. Awesome.


Thanks!


----------



## Fuganater

Things have been pretty busy for me so sorry for the delayed update. I try to do at least one update a week but sometimes that doesn't happen. Lately, Photobucket won't let me upload from home. Probably because of my shotty internet. Oh well, On with the modding!

I got a few things in the mail.

Gorilla Glue (This actually didn't work so I picked up a different kind)










You all wanted it so here it is. Copper tubing and a bender.










Another bender which I need to mod to accept the 12mm tubing and a cutter. The cutter is for hard tubing so I have to be careful when cutting the copper.










Modders Mesh










LEDs and LED strip










Acrylic order from Thomas at White Light Laser. He threw in tons of extra gears and stuff at no extra cost




































Maybe for a future military mod?










These grills are for the vets on the doors. I painted them gold.










And glued them on. Pics later once they are dry.










I got my dual channel EK-RAM Dominator block so I painted it gold.




























Random side panel shot










Added some foam under the pumps.










Got the FC10 installed and the DVD drive










I then made my own power cables for the DVD drive and 4x HDD/SSDs. Sleeved it and make it look as pretty as I could.










I need to cut some holes in the mobo tray for all the cables. I'm still filing but here are the marks.










Now to make the custom front panel.




























All cut










Epic fail. I used too big of a hole saw...










Remade!










Perfect fit.










Trimmed off the wings. I was going to fold them in but it would have been more work.










The big hole in the middle will be covered with gold mesh just like the side panels. The entire front panel will be coverd by leather to match the doors.

The big hole looks a bit crooked... After getting out the square, it is. I'll be cutting/filing that soon.










Cut and filed the DVD slot










Drilled all the holes for the FC LEDs to show through










So those LEDs I ordered... look freaking orange again! They say amber though. I ordered some more from a different place, well same place I got the LED strips from so hopefully they will match. They are from Hong Kong though so shipping takes like 2 weeks.










So out of the acrylic parts there were 2 big gears. Here is where they go.










Paint them gold.










They looks good. Also you can see a small gear around the fill port.










I also had gears made for the power buttons.










Thats it for this update. My to do list is getting shorter every day but I keep adding one or 2 things a day... but thats modding for you. Only things I'm waiting on is the fittings for the tubing and new LEDs.

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## deafboy

Just keeps getting better


----------



## Hattifnatten

Good luck on the copper tubing







Looking better and better by the minute


----------



## Stuuut

Awesome build man keep up the good work


----------



## GoodInk

I have that same bender, I had to sand mine down some due to it leaving groves in the tubing. I also found putting 1/2 tubing over the holder part kept it from denting the tubing









Edit
But dents and groves might look good in this case


----------



## Defunctronin

Love the gears man, build gets better every time I look in here. I admire the craftsmanship that you put into your work, it's very inspired. Keep those updates coming!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Just keeps getting better


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Good luck on the copper tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking better and better by the minute


Thanks! I wicked excited to get the tubing going.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Awesome build man keep up the good work


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I have that same bender, I had to sand mine down some due to it leaving groves in the tubing. I also found putting 1/2 tubing over the holder part kept it from denting the tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> But dents and groves might look good in this case


Please explain! I am modding the Harbor Freight one to be able to accept the larger tubing but it kinks the tubing like crazy....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Love the gears man, build gets better every time I look in here. I admire the craftsmanship that you put into your work, it's very inspired. Keep those updates coming!


Thanks! I may try to get more gears...


----------



## PCModderMike

Very interested in seeing that tubing go in...great updates so far


----------



## killakris

same here, i love solid metal tubing and would like to see how it turns out in this case. great work


----------



## num1son

Keep it up, your attention to detail is flawless!


----------



## AMC

Wow amazing work. Subbed


----------



## barkinos98

the gears are the killer man, looking great as always. also i kinda like this specific steampunk build, since some people start to randomly put gauges all over the place and result is just bad. loving this


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Very interested in seeing that tubing go in...great updates so far


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killakris*
> 
> same here, i love solid metal tubing and would like to see how it turns out in this case. great work


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> Keep it up, your attention to detail is flawless!


Thanks! Trying to take my time and get this done in a reasonable amount of time... oxymoron lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Wow amazing work. Subbed


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> the gears are the killer man, looking great as always. also i kinda like this specific steampunk build, since some people start to randomly put gauges all over the place and result is just bad. loving this


Thanks!! Best comment ever! Some people think there are "rules" with steampunk when there actually isn't. I really appreciate this.

What do you guys think about me redoing the door window to kinda match the res window? A gold trim and move the window to behind the door.


----------



## GoodInk

Sorry I was talking about this bender, I didn't see the new one you got.


----------



## K4IKEN

I was confused too because I thought you meant this one:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Loving the updates.. Can't wait to see those vacuum tubes on that mid-plate!


----------



## Fuganater

Teaser.... Got copper?


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Teaser.... Got copper?


Dude, that looks fricken awesome! completes the whole look


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Teaser.... Got copper?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just, wow....wow. Definitely a teaser pic being so small haha....but also kind of makes it hard to tell, but to me, it looks like the res is leaning to the right? Is that just because it's being worked on?


----------



## HPE1000

Amazing









now the only logical thing to do is make a steampunk mouse, keyboard, and monitor!


----------



## eskamobob1

thats looking great







... the free flow style bends compliment this build so much more then the perfectly angled and straight tubing jobs you normaly see would by far


----------



## Bloitz

Just a video of Jeremy Clarkson saying SWEEEEET (if you don't know who Jeremy Clarkson is then you should think about what you are doing with your life







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Fuganater, since you have some LEDs left over, have you thought about doing a little experiment?
IIRC the sabertooth has holes in the PCB (no idea how big they are though, might be too small for 5mm LEDs (if that's the size you're using, I think so but could be completely wrong, I haven't exactly majored in LEDology ), might be a cool idea to put some leds in them (probably not all of them to keep the lighting subtle) and see how they light up the thermal armour . I don't have a sabertooth myself so I don't know if the light would bleed through the armour itself or only show near the edges. If the light would only show near the edges it might really give a cool glow effect, or not .... Only 1 way to find out.

Could be that you tried this already and I must have missed it but I doubt it since I have been following this thread like a nun in church.


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just, wow....wow. Definitely a teaser pic being so small haha....but also kind of makes it hard to tell, but to me, it looks like the res is leaning to the right?


Yes, it looks like the res is not really vertical.

Anyway, it looks amazing. Every detail is perfect.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Fuganater* 
*snip
Maybe for a future military mod?


>


Those are awesome! Where did you get them from again? I might end up using some things like that for my Maiden America build....

btw, completely sick build.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Dude, that looks fricken awesome! completes the whole look


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just, wow....wow. Definitely a teaser pic being so small haha....but also kind of makes it hard to tell, but to me, it looks like the res is leaning to the right? Is that just because it's being worked on?


Yup. Still not done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the only logical thing to do is make a steampunk mouse, keyboard, and monitor!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> thats looking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the free flow style bends compliment this build so much more then the perfectly angled and straight tubing jobs you normaly see would by far


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Just a video of Jeremy Clarkson saying SWEEEEET (if you don't know who Jeremy Clarkson is then you should think about what you are doing with your life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuganater, since you have some LEDs left over, have you thought about doing a little experiment?
> IIRC the sabertooth has holes in the PCB (no idea how big they are though, might be too small for 5mm LEDs (if that's the size you're using, I think so but could be completely wrong, I haven't exactly majored in LEDology ), might be a cool idea to put some leds in them (probably not all of them to keep the lighting subtle) and see how they light up the thermal armour . I don't have a sabertooth myself so I don't know if the light would bleed through the armour itself or only show near the edges. If the light would only show near the edges it might really give a cool glow effect, or not .... Only 1 way to find out.
> 
> Could be that you tried this already and I must have missed it but I doubt it since I have been following this thread like a nun in church.


Not sure what "holes" you are talking about. Either way, I highly dought I will backlight the mobo or thermal armor. That might be "lighting overload". Thanks for the idea though. Now I will be doing a mod next year for my wife and I'll be using the same mobo so I might backlight that one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Just, wow....wow. Definitely a teaser pic being so small haha....but also kind of makes it hard to tell, but to me, it looks like the res is leaning to the right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it looks like the res is not really vertical.
> 
> Anyway, it looks amazing. Every detail is perfect.
Click to expand...

Yes it is not done yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> Those are awesome! Where did you get them from again? I might end up using some things like that for my Maiden America build....
> 
> btw, completely sick build.


Thanks! Those were just spares. Hit up this guy: http://www.etsy.com/shop/WhiteLightLaser


----------



## Fuganater

Well Photobucket is being lame so no update today. I'll upload the pics tomorrow at work and give an update then.

But I'll upload one via the forums so you can see what I've been working on.



Don't miss the next update!


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Well Photobucket is being lame so no update today. I'll upload the pics tomorrow at work and give an update then.
> But I'll upload one via the forums so you can see what I've been working on.
> 
> Don't miss the next update!


Curse you, photobucket, CURSE YOU! lol...


----------



## deafboy

edit....

removed to try and keep things on topic


----------



## derickwm

Are you sure those weren't supposed to be posted in my thread









Looking good Fuga, hopefully get my copper done soon as well.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Are you sure those weren't supposed to be posted in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Fuga, hopefully get my copper done soon as well.


yah... please dont if you have man calfs... i mean they are a good thing to have, just dont go well with heals IMO







(im assuming ur male btw, OP)


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Curse you, photobucket, CURSE YOU! lol...


Indeed... but I'm uploading now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The next update... you need to wear those shoes...


How about.... no...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Are you sure those weren't supposed to be posted in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Fuga, hopefully get my copper done soon as well.


LOL. Copper came out pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> yah... please dont if you have man calfs... i mean they are a good thing to have, just dont go well with heals IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im assuming ur male btw, OP)


I'm guessing you have not been READING the thread...


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> How about.... no....


I'd pay for that


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> I'd pay for that


Yeah, what is this going to take? lol


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> How about.... no....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pay for that
Click to expand...


----------



## Fuganater

This is turning into derick's thread...


----------



## derickwm

Trying my hardest to pull attention away from mine...


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The next update... you need to wear those shoes...




I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> I'm guessing you have not been READING the thread...


im reading pictures atm







... lol... i plan to go through and actualy read teh build log, but i just came across it not too long ago and i have been crazy busy lately









EDIT: and my asumption tends to be a safe one here







... just happened to be wrong this time


----------



## HPE1000

OCN needs to have a search option to just show pictures, and let you narrow down to specific people.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> OCN needs to have a search option to just show pictures, and let you narrow down to specific people.


Then whats the point of doing worklogs?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Then whats the point of doing worklogs?


Search the specific thread, so people who dont have the time to go through 50-100 pages of comment to see them when all the pictures aren't provided in the OP or links to the parts of the thread where the pics are. Some people find the worklogs after they are over, and have been over for awhile and they just want to see the pictures.


----------



## Fuganater

Some forums have a "View Author Only" function but OCN does not.


----------



## Fuganater

Been working hard to get everything done.

Here is the glue I ended up using. it works great.










Got my Bitspower Multi-Link adapters in.










Bit of bad news... FC10 broke. I think it broke when I way trying to push it into the 5.25" bays. its a tight fit and my finger slipped and hit one of the vacuum tubes. Lamptron is sending me 2 new ones


















I started the piping. Left pipe is from the pump top outlet to the 240 rad. Right pipe is from the 240 rad to the 480 rad.










Right side has a small dent. I may replace this pipe but you can't see it with the front panel on.










First connection on the mobo.










2nd










3rd & 4th










Inside the case with the 5th tube










Last tube from the GPU to the res










More fittings came in!










Here is the grill for the 50 mm fan










Drain port. there is a T line between the 360 and 480 radiator.










LEDs on














































Now for the front panel. I used JB Weld to hold it in place.










BAH! A gap...










Add more JB Weld



















And then sand the hell out of it.





































Now that that is done I need to add the leather and grill. I like it!





































I picked up some old gauges. Not sure if I am even going to use them but they were $10...










Testing...




























Add some tubes
































































I threw a blue LED in the res to see what it would look like.










Underexposed










No idea how to hide these cables from the front I/O ports...










My fill port


















And finally I flushed all the blocks to make sure no crud was in there.










More to come soon. I got my LEDs in today so I'm going to start working on that ASAP.

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## HPE1000

Looking amazing as always, I wonder what it would look like with orange leds.


----------



## Defunctronin

Very nice fuga, very nice indeed. The gauges and vacuum tubes really add to the build.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Love the vacuum tubes and that gauge fits right in! That front panels looks awesome!!


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Epic*

Everything


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Id say *IF* you use the gauges bust them open and set them at different pressures. So that they are not all zeros. And I like the blue led behind the the res it gives it a nice look.

But EPIC. I love it. Side note, I check the site primarily to see what you have done to your case daily. Can't wait to see end product.

The shoes are epic they must be added.


----------



## Mad Pistol

This build looks UH-mazing! Seriously, I wish my computer looked like that.









The details look unparalleled in this build. I wish there was a way you could make the pressure gauges actually work with the water cooling setup, but that would probably be a bit too difficult. Still, the build looks nuts so far!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looking amazing as always, I wonder what it would look like with orange leds.


Thanks! I'm going to try the different colored LEDs in the res to see what looks best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Very nice fuga, very nice indeed. The gauges and vacuum tubes really add to the build.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> Love the vacuum tubes and that gauge fits right in! That front panels looks awesome!!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Epic*
> 
> Everything


lol thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> Id say *IF* you use the gauges bust them open and set them at different pressures. So that they are not all zeros. And I like the blue led behind the the res it gives it a nice look.
> 
> But EPIC. I love it. Side note, I check the site primarily to see what you have done to your case daily. Can't wait to see end product.
> 
> The shoes are epic they must be added.


Thanks! I'm not sure I will use them. My wife said they look out of place to her.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> This build looks UH-mazing! Seriously, I wish my computer looked like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The details look unparalleled in this build. I wish there was a way you could make the pressure gauges actually work with the water cooling setup, but that would probably be a bit too difficult. Still, the build looks nuts so far!


Thanks! Your right, it would be way too hard and make me need loads more tubing and actual tubing fittings. Have to thread the tubing and more.


----------



## HPE1000

I wonder if you could get orange leds, and have them flicker in a random manor like in horror movies when the light are flickering, you know? I bet that would look insane.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wonder if you could get orange leds, and have them flicker in a random manor like in horror movies when the light are flickering, you know? I bet that would look insane.


NO







NO COLOUR LEDS PLEASE.

It would wash out all the beautiful leather and copper tones.


----------



## modnoob

i am posting in this for auto matic subscription
have you ever thought of mayhems aurora in the res in brownish copper or just black sluge but then again its steam punk so you should make it just water with orange glow


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> i am posting in this for auto matic subscription
> have you ever thought of mayhems aurora in the res in brownish copper or just black sluge but then again its steam punk so you should make it just water with orange glow


Aurora is not meant for 24/7 systems and this is my every day rig.


----------



## Fuganater

Not a huge modding update but I got a bit of cool gear in.

I got a Technofront water cooling test bench and 2x new Koolance flow meter displays. Can't wait to use em!










And its Halloween so the family and I did a bit of pumpkin, I mean gourd carving.










She was very interested... made it kinda hard to carve lol.





































All done!










Now not to brag, but my wife makes some damn good looking cookies.









































































Now for the real work... I painted the PSU fan.



















Here is a picture of the broken FC10 nixie tube.










Now remember that huge vacuum tube I made with a bracket? Well I got the Amber LEDs in and its time to light it up.





































Here is what all the cables look like coming from the front I/O panel.










And just some lighting shots.























































Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## KipH

I just read this whole thing! I am impressed!

I thought you needed a bigger window on the res, but it looks fine. And I was worried you over did the rust, but it blended in well. I can't wait to see this finished and how you accessorize it.

Here is a keyboard shop for you if you don't want to make your own. datamancer

I did not find a mouse, but here is an ant:


----------



## HPE1000

I have seen that website a bunch but idk if I posted it on here, because I dont think I did for this reason" The approximate range on the "standard" models seen above is about $800-1500 USD."

So, I think he should contact them and see if they will send him one for free for the free advertising.


----------



## eskamobob1

i like this build a lot... the orange light reminds me of an old style reactor


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Looking at the res the amber looks ok with it. But the blue in it just jumped out and said I'm here look at me!. Maybe trying to put a blue led flat strip in between the leather and the res on the back would look cool. This way to it doesn't bleed light into the rest of the case.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I just read this whole thing! I am impressed!
> I thought you needed a bigger window on the res, but it looks fine. And I was worried you over did the rust, but it blended in well. I can't wait to see this finished and how you accessorize it.
> Here is a keyboard shop for you if you don't want to make your own. datamancer
> I did not find a mouse, but here is an ant:


Datamancer is pretty awesome, but your link goes to the old site. If you want to check out his newer stuff, its datamancer.com


----------



## EventHorizon

You daughter is seeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww kaaaayyuuuutteeeeee









I love the white/colorless LEDs, how were they placed to provide an even glow like that? And how many were used? (sorry if I missed this in the log)


----------



## Citra

The glow is very nice.


----------



## deafboy

Those cookies look delicious...


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I just read this whole thing! I am impressed!
> 
> I thought you needed a bigger window on the res, but it looks fine. And I was worried you over did the rust, but it blended in well. I can't wait to see this finished and how you accessorize it.
> 
> Here is a keyboard shop for you if you don't want to make your own. datamancer
> 
> I did not find a mouse, but here is an ant:


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have seen that website a bunch but idk if I posted it on here, because I dont think I did for this reason" The approximate range on the "standard" models seen above is about $800-1500 USD."
> 
> So, I think he should contact them and see if they will send him one for free for the free advertising.


I wish they would send me one lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> i like this build a lot... the orange light reminds me of an old style reactor


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> Looking at the res the amber looks ok with it. But the blue in it just jumped out and said I'm here look at me!. Maybe trying to put a blue led flat strip in between the leather and the res on the back would look cool. This way to it doesn't bleed light into the rest of the case.


Thanks for the input
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defunctronin*
> 
> Datamancer is pretty awesome, but your link goes to the old site. If you want to check out his newer stuff, its datamancer.com


Thanks for the link!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> You daughter is seeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww kaaaayyuuuutteeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the white/colorless LEDs, how were they placed to provide an even glow like that? And how many were used? (sorry if I missed this in the log)


Thanks! I just threw them in there and it worked out great. i didn't measure how long the SMD LED strips are. Just cut them to fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> The glow is very nice.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Those cookies look delicious...


My wife says "Thanks!"


----------



## Fuganater

Poll question up!!!

What do you guys think I should do with the vacuum tubes?

Use them with lights
Use them without lights
Don't use them at all.


----------



## beta bull3t

use them with lights


----------



## derickwm

Lights.


----------



## Fuganater

Forgot to add images.


----------



## KipH

Some orange glow in the toobs would be good.


----------



## hammerforged

Whatever effect you did for the first picture would be the best. I really like how the amber color blends everything together. With the white light and no lights at all it makes the parts stand out too much from one another.

I would make the vacuum tubes wired up to a control where the light output is based of load or temp. That would be cool. Not sure if this is possible. Just thinking outside the box


----------



## Jimbags

tubes look sweet and yeah a incandescant orange glow would be best i think too. what configuration, in centre of cogs or...?


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Whatever effect you did for the first picture would be the best. I really like how the amber color blends everything together. With the white light and no lights at all it makes the parts stand out too much from one another.
> 
> I would make the vacuum tubes wired up to a control where the light output is based of load or temp. That would be cool. Not sure if this is possible. Just thinking outside the box


No idea how to do that and no time. I have to have this mod done in 24 days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> tubes look sweet and yeah a incandescant orange glow would be best i think too. what configuration, in centre of cogs or...?


Not reading the log?









here are some pics from earlier in the log


----------



## beta bull3t

turn that ***** on crank up the watages and light that baby up


----------



## deafboy

Orange glow FTW!


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Orange/ amber glow with tubes. Give it as much character as possible with out going overboard with to much stuff in there. The amber looks so much better then white. and the amber glows off the copper a tad. where as white just over powers everything else. Plus with the orange/amber lights from the pics it doesnt leave shadows and gives a full glow affect across everything evenly.


----------



## lurker2501

Although I don't like everything about the project the amount of work put into it deserves respect. Very well done.


----------



## .theMetal

I just started playing Dishonored, and I appreciate the steampunk even more now







but seriously one of the most impressive builds I have ever seen, definitely my favorite on the forum.


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

This is looking amazing still. The progress you have made over the last month is great too. I'm seriously considering using the steam punk theme for my next build.

Also, I would look into actually driving the tubes you have in the main section of the case. If you want me to design and build you a driver board for those tubes, I could do that.


----------



## Rzhrqq2641

This is without a doubt the best Steampunk build I've ever seen. So many great details! You sir, are a great modder!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I just started playing Dishonored, and I appreciate the steampunk even more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously one of the most impressive builds I have ever seen, definitely my favorite on the forum.


Well thank you very much!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> This is looking amazing still. The progress you have made over the last month is great too. I'm seriously considering using the steam punk theme for my next build.
> 
> Also, I would look into actually driving the tubes you have in the main section of the case. If you want me to design and build you a driver board for those tubes, I could do that.


I would if I had time. I pack up in less than 3 weeks so I have to get this done this week so I can do a photo session.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulbrandt*
> 
> 
> 
> This is without a doubt the best Steampunk build I've ever seen. So many great details! You sir, are a great modder!


Thanks! I wish I felt as great as everyone says on here.

Seriously you guys are very kind to me. One of the most active forums I am on and such honest opinions. I appreciate that very much. I plan to finish this build this week. Only 2-3 updates left!


----------



## K4IKEN

I'm going to be really happy and really sad at the same when I read the final update.


----------



## TheHarvman313

About the cookies: It's not bragging if it's true!!! They looked great!!!

About the build: I would light up those tubes. Everything looks great!!


----------



## JonnyMark

Nice stuff, I am subing.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Subbed... this is beautiful. Might have to do something along these lines in the future to celebrate the Wasteland update release if that comes to fruition (which I'm sure it will).

Great Job!


----------



## jackofhearts495

Can't wait to see the finished product. Get some good money shots for us!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I'm going to be really happy and really sad at the same when I read the final update.


Thanks! I will be too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> About the cookies: It's not bragging if it's true!!! They looked great!!!
> 
> About the build: I would light up those tubes. Everything looks great!!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyMark*
> 
> Nice stuff, I am subing.


Thanks for the sub!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Subbed... this is beautiful. Might have to do something along these lines in the future to celebrate the Wasteland update release if that comes to fruition (which I'm sure it will).
> 
> Great Job!


Thanks for the sub!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackofhearts495*
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product. Get some good money shots for us!


Thanks! I'll do my best.

BIG NEWS
So after years of work I finally made it into the Bit-Tech MOTM! Not going to lie and say I didn't get teary eye'd. Its been a dream of mine since 2006 to be in the MOTM competition. If my like my project and have an account there, please go vote! http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=248935


----------



## hammerforged

Just made an account so I could vote for ya
 








Good luck!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Just made an account so I could vote for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Your too kind.


----------



## Jimbags

congrtas mate just voted for you


----------



## boogschd

voted !


----------



## TheHarvman313

I voted for you too. You deserve it! This is an epic build with great attention to detail. Far beyond my meager abilities!!!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> BIG NEWS
> So after years of work I finally made it into the Bit-Tech MOTM! Not going to lie and say I didn't get teary eye'd. Its been a dream of mine since 2006 to be in the MOTM competition. If my like my project and have an account there, please go vote! http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=248935












Saw that earlier but couldn't remember if I congratulated you, lol. Congrats, man. Seriously an honor. Modding Ninja!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> congrtas mate just voted for you


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogschd*
> 
> voted !


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> I voted for you too. You deserve it! This is an epic build with great attention to detail. Far beyond my meager abilities!!!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that earlier but couldn't remember if I congratulated you, lol. Congrats, man. Seriously an honor. Modding Ninja!


haha thanks.


----------



## Fuganater

Thanks to everyone that voted! I'm sorry there hasn't been an update lately. The hurricane really messed up our mail here but I finally got my gears last night. I'm started painting them right away but that will be in my next big update in the next day or 2.










I also got myself a Caselabs case for a project next year. M8 + Pedestal










More soon!

-Fuga


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## lurker2501

Congrats on the motm nomination, you really deserve it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Out of curiosity, for the tubing, are you using rubber tubing that is made to look like copper, or are you using real copper for that.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Out of curiosity, for the tubing, are you using rubber tubing that is made to look like copper, or are you using real copper for that.


Looks to be real copper hard line to me.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks to everyone that voted! I'm sorry there hasn't been an update lately. The hurricane really messed up our mail here but I finally got my gears last night. I'm started painting them right away but that will be in my next big update in the next day or 2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got myself a Caselabs case for a project next year. M8 + Pedestal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More soon!
> -Fuga


Can't wait to see the updates









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Out of curiosity, for the tubing, are you using rubber tubing that is made to look like copper, or are you using real copper for that.


It's real copper.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## KipH

I will put this here to punish you for no update yets
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2045844095/the-world-of-steam


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Congrats on the motm nomination, you really deserve it.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Out of curiosity, for the tubing, are you using rubber tubing that is made to look like copper, or are you using real copper for that.


Real Copper Tubing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Can't wait to see the updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got Photobucket to work and got them uploaded. Very soon.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Out of curiosity, for the tubing, are you using rubber tubing that is made to look like copper, or are you using real copper for that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's real copper.
Click to expand...

Thanks for answering!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I will put this here to punish you for no update yets
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2045844095/the-world-of-steam


haha. I'm trying.

Well good news. I got the replacement nixie tubes today! I'll install the FC10 and glue the vacuum tubes down and then its time for final photos.


----------



## Fuganater

Here it is. The final build update.

All the gears neatly packed by Thomas.










I got quite a few.










Took me about an hour to peel off all the paper from the MDF... fingers were killing me.



















Once that was done I painted them all gold and started putting them on.

Back panel.



















Window side










Midplate



















And that's a wrap! Here is a teaser for the final photos. Those will be posted tomorrow.



















Thanks for all your support and thanks to my sponsors for their help!

Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## jokrik

A work of art!!
great job!! would be even better if you've index on the first page


----------



## deafboy

And now for the next build!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokrik*
> 
> A work of art!!
> great job!! would be even better if you've index on the first page


Thanks! I did that once before and I can't even tell you how long updates would take. I post on quite a few forums so just this 1 update took me over an hour to do. Indexing doubles that time mainly because of my crappy internet speed.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> And now for the next build!


Yup! Sadly that won't be till next summer








Movers get here on Tuesday and everything goes away.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks! I did that once before and I can't even tell you how long updates would take. I post on quite a few forums so just this 1 update took me over an hour to do. Indexing doubles that time mainly because of my crappy internet speed.
> 
> Yup! Sadly that won't be till next summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movers get here on Tuesday and everything goes away.










lol, so the CL box was just a long teaser?! haha. I tease.

Best of luck with the move! I know you're definitely ready for it. Build turned out amazing and I am sure the next one will as well.


----------



## eskamobob1

wow! looks great







... The TJ11 can truly shine when someone realy plans out what to do with it







.... btw, i feel like you need a type writer keyboard to go with this







... i realy like the theme too


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> wow! looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... The TJ11 can truly shine when someone realy plans out what to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... btw, i feel like you need a type writer keyboard to go with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i realy like the theme too


I may do a small keyboard and mouse mod next year. No promises though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Do you have shots of the whole masterpiece and not only specific parts?

I would like to see the whole case with Window On and Window Off. The whole lightings effect.

Thanks man.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you have shots of the whole masterpiece and not only specific parts?
> 
> I would like to see the whole case with Window On and Window Off. The whole lightings effect.
> 
> Thanks man.


That was just a teaser.







I'll have more tomorrow or Monday. Depends on if Photobucket is going to cooperate or now.


----------



## superericla

It would be amazing if you could get the gears to turn while the computer is on.


----------



## Willi

Amazing details on that build. Your OCD-self must be very satisfied








+Rep for a rarely tackled theme that turned out one of the most beautiful mods I've seen so far.

Just one question: What fittings did you use for the copper tubing? Are they good or you had some leaks to deal with?


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks! I did that once before and I can't even tell you how long updates would take. I post on quite a few forums so just this 1 update took me over an hour to do. Indexing doubles that time mainly because of my crappy internet speed.
> 
> Yup! Sadly that won't be till next summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movers get here on Tuesday and everything goes away.


WOW just wow that has to be lower then what I had in bumsville germany. But side note with speeds like this. When using pics set the camera to 5mm instead of max 10 or 12 megapixel. This still gives great photos and they will only be 3 to 5mb per pic instead of 15 to 20mb. It will cut time of uploading.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> It would be amazing if you could get the gears to turn while the computer is on.


I've said it before. I was limited on time so I could not do everything I wanted to do. Moving gears was one of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willi*
> 
> Amazing details on that build. Your OCD-self must be very satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep for a rarely tackled theme that turned out one of the most beautiful mods I've seen so far.
> 
> Just one question: What fittings did you use for the copper tubing? Are they good or you had some leaks to deal with?


Thanks! Bitspower Multi-Link Adapters. The same ones you use with their crystal links.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> WOW just wow that has to be lower then what I had in bumsville germany. But side note with speeds like this. When using pics set the camera to 5mm instead of max 10 or 12 megapixel. This still gives great photos and they will only be 3 to 5mb per pic instead of 15 to 20mb. It will cut time of uploading.


Ya I know. I normally upload them at work so that makes things a bit easier. Still. Posting on alot of forums and keeping up with all the comments is work in itself.


----------



## crispiniscool

This is fantastic. Great documentation. LOOKS AWESOME! I should start a case mod thread for my case.







)


----------



## JohnnyEars

Excellent build matey, lots of great and original custom work


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> And that's a wrap! Here is a teaser for the final photos. Those will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> And that's a wrap! Here is a teaser for the final photos. Those will be posted tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I know I know... Internet was down at my house most of yesterday and I had to burn the photos to a DVD because I had to pack up my server yesterday. I'm uploading them now.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crispiniscool*
> 
> This is fantastic. Great documentation. LOOKS AWESOME! I should start a case mod thread for my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> Excellent build matey, lots of great and original custom work


Thanks! I was hoping to do something different.


----------



## rafety58

I have followed this build since the start, and I must say that the teaser pics look excellent.

I can't wait to see the final pics







rep+


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> I have followed this build since the start, and I must say that the teaser pics look excellent.
> 
> I can't wait to see the final pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep+


Thanks!


----------



## Fuganater

Well the project is done. Thanks again to everyone for your support and help. Now prepare yourselves for a healthy dose of photos.









































































































































































































































































































































































Cheers till next time,

Fuga


----------



## KipH

Wow. That was worth waiting for! Well done indeed sir. The ladies will be lining up to turn your gears.

If there is a need to tinker later on, the optical disk slot seems a bit bereft of gilding. Perhaps a gold liner?









This deserves to be in them new fangled moving pictures.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Wow. That was worth waiting for! Well done indeed sir. The ladies will be lining up to turn your gears.
> 
> If there is a need to tinker later on, the optical disk slot seems a bit bereft of gilding. Perhaps a gold liner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This deserves to be in them new fangled moving pictures.


Haha thanks! I may do that to the ODD Slot and the window just like I did the Res window.


----------



## mironccr345

This is a really cool and unique build. It reminds me of BioShock. Nice job!


----------



## PCModderMike

Simply stunning....the amount of work you put into this thing is epic. Congrats and good luck on your move....I'll be interested in seeing your CaseLabs build once you get settled.


----------



## K4IKEN

This really does look amazing man. Awesome work!


----------



## .theMetal

Someone give this man a trophy.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> This is a really cool and unique build. It reminds me of BioShock. Nice job!


Thanks! Bioshock is one of my favorite games lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Simply stunning....the amount of work you put into this thing is epic. Congrats and good luck on your move....I'll be interested in seeing your CaseLabs build once you get settled.


Thanks. Keep an eye out next summer for the worklog.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> This really does look amazing man. Awesome work!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Someone give this man a trophy.


Thanks!!! I'm really hoping for a magazine with this one.


----------



## mironccr345

I was checking out all the details of your build and I noticed the res is leaning a little to the right? Is that part of the rustic look?


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I was checking out all the details of your build and I noticed the res is leaning a little to the right? Is that part of the rustic look?


The res is fine.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> The res is fine.


So then, it's meant to be tilted.


----------



## Fuganater

I think its the angle. Its not tilted when looking at it straight on.


----------



## FloJoe6669




----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks!!! I'm really hoping for a magazine with this one.


You should send this in to CPU magazine, I bet this would make the cover of it.


----------



## lurker2501

Good, but too many gears to me. I would go with a more minimalistic look.


----------



## Trafalgar

Supreme


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Thanks!!! I'm really hoping for a magazine with this one.


I wouldn't be surprised if you did, really. Keep us informed if you do so I can go out and buy a copy


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

This came out fantastic. Great Job!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FloJoe6669*


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> You should send this in to CPU magazine, I bet this would make the cover of it.


Thats who I'm waiting to hear back from








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Good, but too many gears to me. I would go with a more minimalistic look.


When you build one you can use less gears. I build the way I like to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafalgar*
> 
> Supreme


I wouldn't be surprised if you did, really. Keep us informed if you do so I can go out and buy a copy







[/quote]

I will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InitialDriveGTR*
> 
> This came out fantastic. Great Job!


Thanks!


----------



## Lu(ky

Very nice mod there great attention to detail you have...


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Very nice mod there great attention to detail you have...


Thanks


----------



## Fuganater

Hey guys. My build is in the Lamptron competition here. If you like how I encorporated the FC10 into my build please vote for me









http://www.overclock.net/t/1331979/lamptron-autumn-contest-2012-voting-stage-prizes-just-for-voting/0_20


----------



## modnoob

a fool would sub now but hey you would get my vote in the lamptron thing


----------



## ElevenEleven

I can't believe I missed this build log... This build is simply incredible in every detail. If I ever live in a place larger than a small city apartment with poor ventilation, I will definitely have a real work bench with more instruments just to attempt something like this. Truly inspirational work! Thank you so much for sharing your work.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Voted for you and I must say I'm kinda sad to see the end of this build. It is just so epic that I don't want it to end!!! GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> a fool would sub now but hey you would get my vote in the lamptron thing


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I can't believe I missed this build log... This build is simply incredible in every detail. If I ever live in a place larger than a small city apartment with poor ventilation, I will definitely have a real work bench with more instruments just to attempt something like this. Truly inspirational work! Thank you so much for sharing your work.


Its ok. Thanks for reading!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> Voted for you and I must say I'm kinda sad to see the end of this build. It is just so epic that I don't want it to end!!! GREAT JOB!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## CiBi

Wuaaaaw! Great outcome and everything fits the theme nicely. Tremendous job you did Fuga!









Ow and I voted on the bit-tech MotM (for you of course).

Can't wait to see your next build!

//Edit: also voted for you (the FC10 steampunk entry) in the Lamptron competition, not that you needed my vote


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Wuaaaaw! Great outcome and everything fits the theme nicely. Tremendous job you did Fuga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ow and I voted on the bit-tech MotM (for you of course).
> 
> Can't wait to see your next build!
> 
> //Edit: also voted for you (the FC10 steampunk entry) in the Lamptron competition, not that you needed my vote


Thanks! I'm out of the game till next summer. I'm moving posts and I have training so I have no gear for awhile. Next mod is a CaseLabs M8. I also have a 600T to mod for my wife and do my Test Bench mod.


----------



## Fuganater

double post -.-


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

What block did you use for your voltage regulators?


----------



## ejb222

Hmmm...Nice build. But I'm not sure what electronic vacuum tubes have to do with steampunked...I know it's nit-picky, but it's true. I think the only reason why I say anything is that I'm an audiophile and realize that good vintage stock tubes are not cheap and are extremely hard to come by for the right tubes. I hope you used non working or really common tubes:sad-smile

Anyway, great job, really professional build.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Finally, a steampunk'd build that looks amazing!

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## brodieboy143

Made the front page

http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalIssues/ComputerPowerUser/CP____1303__/


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brodieboy143*
> 
> Made the front page
> 
> http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalIssues/ComputerPowerUser/CP____1303__/


awesome congrats on all your hard work


----------



## rafety58

I have just had a chance to take a look at the new copy of CPU. Congrats on making the cover


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> I have just had a chance to take a look at the new copy of CPU. Congrats on making the cover


My first issue should be here soon.


----------



## carmas

You made it on Forbes top 20 PC mods. Congrats








http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fkim45flf/19-steampunked-tj11-by-shane-fuga-2/


----------



## Fuganater

I just saw! Thanks!!


----------

